# Dopo tanti anni si può perdonare?



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Maggio 2013)

*Dopo tanti anni si può perdonare?*

la mia risposta: sì
Ho risentito il mio ex marito dopo 10 anni e mezzo dal divorzio effettivo (l'ultima volta in cui l'avevo visto, in tribunale)
dopo tanto odio, la verità è che mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e capire che non lo odio più
mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e sentirgli dire che anche se era un amore malato, comunque era amore anche per lui, che gli dispiace enormemente avermi fatta soffrire, che era contento ed emozionato di sentirmi, che sono stata importante e che nonostante tutto il male che c'è stato lui ha comunque tanti ricordi belli di noi due
e sarà assurdo ma mi sento meglio
l'odio logora dentro
non voglio più odiare


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> la mia risposta: sì
> Ho risentito il mio ex marito dopo 10 anni e mezzo dal divorzio effettivo (l'ultima volta in cui l'avevo visto, in tribunale)
> dopo tanto odio, la verità è che mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e capire che non lo odio più
> mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e sentirgli dire che anche se era un amore malato, comunque era amore anche per lui, che gli dispiace enormemente avermi fatta soffrire, che era contento ed emozionato di sentirmi, che sono stata importante e che nonostante tutto il male che c'è stato lui ha comunque tanti ricordi belli di noi due
> ...


immagino che sia molto importante chiudere un capitolo della propria vita riportando serenità che in parte si riflette sul quotidiano.
 è come vedere definitivamente guarita una vecchia ferita, sei più sano


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che sia molto importante chiudere un capitolo della propria vita riportando serenità che in parte si riflette sul quotidiano.
> è come vedere definitivamente guarita una vecchia ferita, sei più sano


sì, è così
odiare è facile perché ti aiuta a voltare pagina e andare avanti senza avere rimpianti e nostalgia di niente
è facile perché puoi buttare via tutto ed etichettare tutto come SBAGLIO. Ok, ho sbagliato e ora vaffanculo, basta, vado avanti
ma non è un sentimento sano, fa comunque male dentro


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2013)

Cara Quintina, per me sono passati solo 5 anni ed odio ancora ed ancora, odio con ancor più forza e non riesco a non odiarle quella ragazza che si è fatta una vita sulle mie spalle.

Sono felice per te Quinti, mentre sono triste per me stesso!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> la mia risposta: sì
> Ho risentito il mio ex marito dopo 10 anni e mezzo dal divorzio effettivo (l'ultima volta in cui l'avevo visto, in tribunale)
> dopo tanto odio, la verità è che mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e capire che non lo odio più
> mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e sentirgli dire che anche se era un amore malato, comunque era amore anche per lui, che gli dispiace enormemente avermi fatta soffrire, che era contento ed emozionato di sentirmi, che sono stata importante e che nonostante tutto il male che c'è stato lui ha comunque tanti ricordi belli di noi due
> ...


Bellissimo post :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Quintina, per me sono passati solo 5 anni ed odio ancora ed ancora, odio con ancor più forza e non riesco a non odiarle quella ragazza che si è fatta una vita sulle mie spalle.
> 
> Sono felice per te Quinti, mentre sono triste per me stesso!



Daniele per me sono passati più di 10 anni dal divorzio, e quasi 15 dalla rottura... quindi hai ancora tempo!


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> la mia risposta: sì
> Ho risentito il mio ex marito dopo 10 anni e mezzo dal divorzio effettivo (l'ultima volta in cui l'avevo visto, in tribunale)
> dopo tanto odio, la verità è che mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e capire che non lo odio più
> mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e sentirgli dire che anche se era un amore malato, comunque era amore anche per lui, che gli dispiace enormemente avermi fatta soffrire, che era contento ed emozionato di sentirmi, che sono stata importante e che nonostante tutto il male che c'è stato* lui ha comunque tanti ricordi belli di noi due*
> ...


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> la mia risposta: sì
> Ho risentito il mio ex marito dopo 10 anni e mezzo dal divorzio effettivo (l'ultima volta in cui l'avevo visto, in tribunale)
> dopo tanto odio, la verità è che mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e capire che non lo odio più
> mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e sentirgli dire che anche se era un amore malato, comunque era amore anche per lui, che gli dispiace enormemente avermi fatta soffrire, che era contento ed emozionato di sentirmi, che sono stata importante e che nonostante tutto il male che c'è stato lui ha comunque tanti ricordi belli di noi due
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Tra non odiare e perdonare per me c'è un abisso. Odiare è un brutto sentimento soprattutto per chi lo prova, per chi è oggetto di odio se non ne subisce conseguenze tangibili è indifferente. Io so che ci sono cose che non perdonerò mai. Odiare è diverso, richiede troppa energia, ne ho limitata e la impiego per amare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra non odiare e perdonare per me c'è un abisso. Odiare è un brutto sentimento soprattutto per chi lo prova, per chi è oggetto di odio se non ne subisce conseguenze tangibili è indifferente. Io so che ci sono cose che non perdonerò mai. Odiare è diverso, richiede troppa energia, ne ho limitata e la impiego per amare.


L'odio è il sentimento brutto più bello che ci sia. Appassiona quasi quanto l'amore, anzi, a volte di più, ed è un sentimento genuino e puro. Se non facesse tanto male, sarebbe quasi bello poter sentire se stessi e gli altri nell'ombra dell'odio.


----------



## Arianna (25 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> la mia risposta: sì
> Ho risentito il mio ex marito dopo 10 anni e mezzo dal divorzio effettivo (l'ultima volta in cui l'avevo visto, in tribunale)
> dopo tanto odio, la verità è che mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e capire che non lo odio più
> mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e sentirgli dire che anche se era un amore malato, comunque era amore anche per lui, che gli dispiace enormemente avermi fatta soffrire, che era contento ed emozionato di sentirmi, che sono stata importante e che nonostante tutto il male che c'è stato lui ha comunque tanti ricordi belli di noi due
> ...


vorrei che tra 10 anni il mio ex compagno potesse dire altrettanto
vorrei soprattutto che non mi odi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra non odiare e perdonare per me c'è un abisso. Odiare è un brutto sentimento soprattutto per chi lo prova, per chi è oggetto di odio se non ne subisce conseguenze tangibili è indifferente. Io so che ci sono cose che non perdonerò mai. Odiare è diverso, richiede troppa energia, ne ho limitata e la impiego per amare.



Sì, può darsi. Ma il fatto che ci parli tranquillamente e che mi faccia piacere parlargli e raccontarci reciprocamente delle nostre vite secondo me significa che l'ho perdonato. Mi sembra veramente pentito di avermi fatto del male


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, può darsi. Ma il fatto che ci parli tranquillamente e che mi faccia piacere parlargli e raccontarci reciprocamente delle nostre vite secondo me significa che l'ho perdonato. Mi sembra veramente pentito di avermi fatto del male


Penso di sì. Complimenti.


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> vorrei che tra 10 anni il mio ex compagno potesse dire altrettanto
> vorrei soprattutto che non mi odi


Dipende da cosa gli hai fatto vivere come risultato di quello che gli hai fatto, come dico, io dubito di non potere non odiare la mia ex, mi ha fatto rivivere esperienze atroci che bastano solo una volta nella vita per lasciare il segno...figuriamoci due, e lei lo sapeva, cazzo se lo sapeva che dalla prima notte della scoperta è avvenuto il momento zero in cui ho rivussuto la morte di mio padre nel sogno, lei lo sapeva ma non le è fregato nulla, quindi io penso che di certo non perdonerò, spero solo dopo tanti anni di smettere di odiare e di potermene vivere in pace ignorando la sua esistenza. Se succedesse spero prorpio che non mi richiami più in vita sua, perchè se ho messo nell'obio quello che mi ha fatto, ci vuole 1 minuto per tirarlo fuori e dopo sarebbero cazzi amari.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa gli hai fatto vivere come risultato di quello che gli hai fatto, come dico, io dubito di non potere non odiare la mia ex, mi ha fatto rivivere esperienze atroci che bastano solo una volta nella vita per lasciare il segno...figuriamoci due, e lei lo sapeva, cazzo se lo sapeva che dalla prima notte della scoperta è avvenuto il momento zero in cui ho rivussuto la morte di mio padre nel sogno, lei lo sapeva ma non le è fregato nulla, quindi io penso che di certo non perdonerò, spero solo dopo tanti anni di smettere di odiare e di potermene vivere in pace ignorando la sua esistenza. Se succedesse spero prorpio che non mi richiami più in vita sua, perchè se ho messo nell'obio quello che mi ha fatto, ci vuole 1 minuto per tirarlo fuori e dopo sarebbero cazzi amari.


Daniele ma tu te lo ricordi cosa mi ha fatto il mio ex? Certo io non ho subito l'omicidio di un padre, ma tutte le violenze fisiche e psicologiche che ho subito da lui le ricordi? Ero convinta che lo avrei odiato per sempre, gli ho augurato di tutto, gli ho augurato di morire soffrendo lentamente, ho sognato per anni di ucciderlo... Eppure ti dico che oggi non lo odio più, l'ho ricercato io per parlargli e abbiamo passato due giorni a parlare di un sacco di cose e davvero sento di averla superata adesso e ne sono contenta


----------



## Innominata (26 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, può darsi. Ma il fatto che ci parli tranquillamente e che mi faccia piacere parlargli e raccontarci reciprocamente delle nostre vite secondo me significa che l'ho perdonato. Mi sembra veramente pentito di avermi fatto del male


Il problema è che bisognerebbe provare tali sentimenti di riscatto _durante_, e con la prova della vicinanza. Invece in genere si perdona e ci si pente fuori dalla frequentazione e con l'assicurazione di una giusta distanza nello spazio e nel tempo. Insomma, fuori dai giochi. E' un paradosso curioso, non del tutto lieto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Maggio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il problema è che bisognerebbe provare tali sentimenti di riscatto _durante_, e con la prova della vicinanza. Invece in genere si perdona e ci si pente fuori dalla frequentazione e con l'assicurazione di una giusta distanza nello spazio e nel tempo. Insomma, fuori dai giochi. E' un paradosso curioso, non del tutto lieto.


Durante era difficile per noi. Tu non conosci la mia storia ma non si trattava di perdonare un tradimento e basta. Era una storia malata che è continuata per 7 anni con un'escalation di cose sempre più brutte. Mettici dentro umiliazioni, droghe, stalking e per finire pure una costola rotta. Io non potevo perdonare durante. Ho perdonato varie cose durante, infatti sono andata avanti per 7 anni. Ma poi ho dovuto trovare la forza di dire basta, per poter sopravvivere. E odiarlo mi ha permesso di farlo. L'ho odiato per anni con tutte le mie forze. Lui aveva provato a essere mio pseudoamico quando ci eravamo risentiti e rivisti per il divorzio dopo più di tre anni, ma io non ne volevo sapere. Io ricordavo solo le cose orribili di quel rapporto e avevo rimosso tutto il resto. Avevo buttato via tutto. Invece qualche giorno fa ho ritrovato in un vecchio portafogli due suoi bigliettini in cui era molto dolce, mi chiamava passerotta e io avevo dimenticato che lui mi chiamava passerotta e mi sono ricordata all'improvviso che in fondo avevamo avuto anche qualche momento bello e ho voluto sentirlo e adesso sto meglio


----------



## Innominata (26 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Durante era difficile per noi. Tu non conosci la mia storia ma non si trattava di perdonare un tradimento e basta. Era una storia malata che è continuata per 7 anni con un'escalation di cose sempre più brutte. Mettici dentro umiliazioni, droghe, stalking e per finire pure una costola rotta. Io non potevo perdonare durante. Ho perdonato varie cose durante, infatti sono andata avanti per 7 anni. Ma poi ho dovuto trovare la forza di dire basta, per poter sopravvivere. E odiarlo mi ha permesso di farlo. L'ho odiato per anni con tutte le mie forze. Lui aveva provato a essere mio pseudoamico quando ci eravamo risentiti e rivisti per il divorzio dopo più di tre anni, ma io non ne volevo sapere. Io ricordavo solo le cose orribili di quel rapporto e avevo rimosso tutto il resto. Avevo buttato via tutto. Invece qualche giorno fa ho ritrovato in un vecchio portafogli due suoi bigliettini in cui era molto dolce, mi chiamava passerotta e io avevo dimenticato che lui mi chiamava passerotta e mi sono ricordata all'improvviso che in fondo avevamo avuto anche qualche momento bello e ho voluto sentirlo e adesso sto meglio


Parlo in generale, volevo dire che è paradossale il fatto che il riscatto si possa effettuare solo mettendo in mezzo una grande distanza, togliendosi dalla condivisione, togliendosi dall' _insieme._ Proprio quello che dici tu, durante è difficile, ma lo è in generale quando le cose accadute sono grosse, non nei casi particolari, tranne buone eccezioni. Odiare mobilita energie per consentire di rompere l'insieme e raggiungere distanza e separazione, perché se si prova il riscatto, il perdono ecc. praticando ancora una vicinanza si corre il rischio di finire nello "pseudo", come dici giustamente...la fine dell'odio, insomma, è una dinamica che può compiersi solo al di fuori di una relazione? Rilevavo il paradosso, che magari è molto banale e naturale, e mi interrogavo sulla natura del perdono e della fine dell'odio, ma ovviamente non ho la minima idea di quale sia la risposta!


----------



## Innominata (26 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'odio è il sentimento brutto più bello che ci sia. Appassiona quasi quanto l'amore, anzi, a volte di più, ed è un sentimento genuino e puro. Se non facesse tanto male, sarebbe quasi bello poter sentire se stessi e gli altri nell'ombra dell'odio.


Al'inizio può essere necessario per agire: come quando devi resecarti un pezzo di polmone, di stomaco, un dito, e hai bisogno del veleno potente dell'anestesia per farlo. Se è fine a se stesso può diventare una droga tossica, se dura troppo il tossico ti avvelena cronicamente e ti corrode, ti invecchia, ti perverte. Personalmente l'odio mi fa perdere un sacco di energie, avrò pochi recettori per l'odio, e quindi mi si attaca ai muscoli, al cuore, al'intestino, ai reni, e mi fa star male e mi lascia stanca. Però un odio ben organizzato e messo dentro certi binari può essere un ottimo strumento per muovere le forze. Inizialmente. Un odio cronico è come essere cocainomani di una brutta cocaina tagliata. Ci perdi anche tanto economicamente (economia psichica). L'odio acuto e ben governato (volete sapere come si fa:rotfl::rotfl:?)organizza le energie. l'odio cronico fa invecchiare e ti fa calare cataratte inoperabili sugli occhi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele ma tu te lo ricordi cosa mi ha fatto il mio ex? Certo io non ho subito l'omicidio di un padre, ma tutte le violenze fisiche e psicologiche che ho subito da lui le ricordi? Ero convinta che lo avrei odiato per sempre, gli ho augurato di tutto, gli ho augurato di morire soffrendo lentamente, ho sognato per anni di ucciderlo... Eppure ti dico che oggi non lo odio più, l'ho ricercato io per parlargli e abbiamo passato due giorni a parlare di un sacco di cose e davvero sento di averla superata adesso e ne sono contenta





quintina ha detto:


> Durante era difficile per noi. Tu non conosci la mia storia ma non si trattava di perdonare un tradimento e basta. Era una storia malata che è continuata per 7 anni con un'escalation di cose sempre più brutte. Mettici dentro umiliazioni, droghe, stalking e per finire pure una costola rotta. Io non potevo perdonare durante. Ho perdonato varie cose durante, infatti sono andata avanti per 7 anni. Ma poi ho dovuto trovare la forza di dire basta, per poter sopravvivere. E odiarlo mi ha permesso di farlo. L'ho odiato per anni con tutte le mie forze. Lui aveva provato a essere mio pseudoamico quando ci eravamo risentiti e rivisti per il divorzio dopo più di tre anni, ma io non ne volevo sapere. Io ricordavo solo le cose orribili di quel rapporto e avevo rimosso tutto il resto. Avevo buttato via tutto. Invece qualche giorno fa ho ritrovato in un vecchio portafogli due suoi bigliettini in cui era molto dolce, mi chiamava passerotta e io avevo dimenticato che lui mi chiamava passerotta e mi sono ricordata all'improvviso che in fondo avevamo avuto anche qualche momento bello e ho voluto sentirlo e adesso sto meglio


Forse avevi bisogno di perdonare te stessa per aver permesso a lui di farti quello che ti ha fatto e ricomporre parti di te. E poi abbiamo bisogno di credere che qualcuno ci ha voluto bene (anche se a modo suo).


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse avevi bisogno di perdonare te stessa per aver permesso a lui di farti quello che ti ha fatto e ricomporre parti di te. *E poi abbiamo bisogno di credere che qualcuno ci ha voluto bene* (anche se a modo suo).


sì, verissimo
e poi sto cazzo di rapporto malato che ho con il mio passato, non riesco mai a buttarmi tutto alle spalle, mai, l'unica persona con lui avessi mai tagliato i rapporti di netto era stato proprio lui e ora mi sono comunque ritrovata a ricercarlo e a cercare un dialogo con lui


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> la mia risposta: sì
> Ho risentito il mio ex marito dopo 10 anni e mezzo dal divorzio effettivo (l'ultima volta in cui l'avevo visto, in tribunale)
> dopo tanto odio, la verità è che mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e capire che non lo odio più
> mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e sentirgli dire che anche se era un amore malato, comunque era amore anche per lui, che gli dispiace enormemente avermi fatta soffrire, che era contento ed emozionato di sentirmi, che sono stata importante e che nonostante tutto il male che c'è stato lui ha comunque tanti ricordi belli di noi due
> ...


 Io non sono mai stata capace di odiare nessuno. Tendo sempre a capire gli altri e a giustificarli. Non riesco a vivere portando rancore, non ce la faccio. Per stare bene ho bisogno di essere in pace. Piuttosto scelgo la via dell'indifferenza. Se una persona mi delude profondamente o mi fa del male divento impermeabile ai sentimenti nei suoi confronti e, pur non odiando, è come se staccassi un interruttore, non sento più niente. Penso che alla fine sia un modo per pacificarsi e recidere un legame che, basandosi sul rancore, continuerebbe a fare male. Molte persone, però, hanno bisogno di coltivare la rabbia e l'odio e non cercano nemmeno di pacificarsi. A volte è difficile reggere il vuoto generato dall'indifferenza e si preferisce essere comunque 'pieni' di qualcosa, anche se questo qualcosa è negativo. Ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non sono mai stata capace di odiare nessuno. Tendo sempre a capire gli altri e a giustificarli. Non riesco a vivere portando rancore, non ce la faccio. Per stare bene ho bisogno di essere in pace. Piuttosto scelgo la via dell'indifferenza. Se una persona mi delude profondamente o mi fa del male divento impermeabile ai sentimenti nei suoi confronti e, pur non odiando, è come se staccassi un interruttore, non sento più niente. Penso che alla fine sia un modo per pacificarsi e recidere un legame che, basandosi sul rancore, continuerebbe a fare male. Molte persone, però, hanno bisogno di coltivare la rabbia e l'odio e non cercano nemmeno di pacificarsi. A volte è difficile reggere il vuoto generato dall'indifferenza e si preferisce essere comunque 'pieni' di qualcosa, anche se questo qualcosa è negativo. Ciao


ciao


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non sono mai stata capace di odiare nessuno. Tendo sempre a capire gli altri e a giustificarli. Non riesco a vivere portando rancore, non ce la faccio. Per stare bene ho bisogno di essere in pace. Piuttosto scelgo la via dell'indifferenza. Se una persona mi delude profondamente o mi fa del male divento impermeabile ai sentimenti nei suoi confronti e, pur non odiando, è come se staccassi un interruttore, non sento più niente. Penso che alla fine sia un modo per pacificarsi e recidere un legame che, basandosi sul rancore, continuerebbe a fare male. Molte persone, però, hanno bisogno di coltivare la rabbia e l'odio e non cercano nemmeno di pacificarsi. A volte è difficile reggere il vuoto generato dall'indifferenza e si preferisce essere comunque 'pieni' di qualcosa, anche se questo qualcosa è negativo. Ciao


Anch'io, uguale. Non ho alcuna necessità di riallacciare con chi mi è indifferente e totalmente estraneo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io, uguale. Non ho alcuna necessità di riallacciare con chi mi è indifferente e totalmente estraneo.


Io non riesco a considerare totalmente estraneo chi ha avuto una certa importanza nella mia vita. 7 anni non sono tantissimi ma nemmeno pochi. Per anni ho odiato il fatto di odiarlo, perché era comunque un sentimento forte e invece avrei tanto voluto che mi fosse indifferente. E invece ora non provo niente di particolarmente forte per lui ma comunque mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e chiacchierare con lui, quindi non mi è proprio del tutto indifferente


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io non riesco a considerare totalmente estraneo chi ha avuto una certa importanza nella mia vita. 7 anni non sono tantissimi ma nemmeno pochi. Per anni ho odiato il fatto di odiarlo, perché era comunque un sentimento forte e invece avrei tanto voluto che mi fosse indifferente. E invece ora non provo niente di particolarmente forte per lui ma comunque mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e chiacchierare con lui, quindi non mi è proprio del tutto indifferente


Forse è meglio forse no. I sentimenti si provano, non si può dire quali sono giusti e quali sbagliati. Basta stare bene.


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2013)

Quinti, ti dirò come sarà quando reincontrerò serena...ah, si, sarò in pace con me stesso, perchè sarà spiaccicata sul bel muso rosso della mia alfa...le dissi che non avrebbe mai potuto farsi vedere ne a Ferrara e ne a Bologna senza il mio permesso, perchè se l'avessi vista lei non avrebbe più visto nulla in questo mondo e sono una persona di parola, stesso motivo per cui non vado a Roma neppure se fosse per lavoro, se la vedo è una donna morta.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quinti, ti dirò come sarà quando reincontrerò serena...ah, si, sarò in pace con me stesso, perchè sarà spiaccicata sul bel muso rosso della mia alfa...le dissi che non avrebbe mai potuto farsi vedere ne a Ferrara e ne a Bologna senza il mio permesso, perchè se l'avessi vista lei non avrebbe più visto nulla in questo mondo e sono una persona di parola, stesso motivo per cui non vado a Roma neppure se fosse per lavoro, se la vedo è una donna morta.


E Daniele vaffanculo, alè alè.


P.S: Ferrara come i peggiori bar di Caracas.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E Daniele vaffanculo, alè alè.
> 
> 
> P.S: Ferrara come i peggiori bar di Caracas.


quoto strappandomi pure le mutandone


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quinti, ti dirò come sarà quando reincontrerò serena...ah, si, sarò in pace con me stesso, perchè sarà spiaccicata sul bel muso rosso della mia alfa...le dissi che non avrebbe mai potuto farsi vedere ne a Ferrara e ne a Bologna senza il mio permesso, perchè se l'avessi vista lei non avrebbe più visto nulla in questo mondo e sono una persona di parola, stesso motivo per cui non vado a Roma neppure se fosse per lavoro, se la vedo è una donna morta.



:sbatti: madonna Daniè...


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto strappandomi pure le mutandone


non vedo l'utilità del gesto.  

non capisco ma mi adeguo.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Daniele, se mi paghi ci penso io; certo, tu non vorrai privarti di così tanto piacere, ma sappi che io sono con te.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quinti, ti dirò come sarà quando reincontrerò serena...ah, si, sarò in pace con me stesso, perchè sarà spiaccicata sul bel muso rosso della mia alfa...le dissi che non avrebbe mai potuto farsi vedere ne a Ferrara e ne a Bologna senza il mio permesso, perchè se l'avessi vista lei non avrebbe più visto nulla in questo mondo e sono una persona di parola, stesso motivo per cui non vado a Roma neppure se fosse per lavoro, se la vedo è una donna morta.


Daniele ma che deve fare questa ragazza per espiare la sua colpa? cosa? ti avrà fatto un torto, ma credi che sia contenta di questo? ricordo bene che anni fa avevi scritto che ti aveva telefonato per chiederti scusa, e tu ne eri contento. Poi che cosa è successo? Insomma le persone possono commettere errori, ma se sono dispiaciute e pentite, se soffrono per averci fatti soffrire, devono meritare odio e disprezzo per sempre? a me è capitato di fare cagate, mi è capitato di comportarmi male con persone che non lo meritavano, persone a cui tenevo e volevo bene e nonostante ciò le ho fatte soffrire... ma è capitato in un momento in cui non capivo un cazzo, insomma, a volte succede di passare momenti di merda, in cui si perde il senso della realtà, si può perdere il senso di ciò che è giusto o sbagliato, ma una volta riacquistata lucidità, se ce ne rendiamo conto, se siamo consapevoli di avere agito male, se chiediamo scusa, e se potessimo tornare indietro non agiremmo nello stesso modo... non è proprio possibile perdonare? quella ragazza ti avrà anche fatto passare dei bei momenti, immagino. Il male commesso cancella necessariamente tutto ciò che c'è stato di buono?


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2013)

Quinti, cosa mi ha fatto? Mi ha rovinato 5 anni della mia vita + 3 falsi anni in cui sono stato con lei.
Mi ha tolto 8 anni della mia vita che aveva già subito un bel prelievo di anni per colpa della morte di mio padre e per il bel comportamento delle mie zie che mi avevano abbandonato del tutto a dover persino vivere di stenti. Quintina, lei mi ha ributtato in quell'incubo che avevo vissuto. Io avevo chiesto delle scuse di persona, scuse che non mi ha mai fatto, non mi ha mai fatto vedere se davvero si fosse pentita davvero, mi ha telefonato solo perchè mia madre le aveva scritto!!!
Io non la posso perdonare neppure volendo, perchè ha dimostrato non solo di non amarmi più, ma che non mi ha mai neppure voluto bene per un solo secondo, io ero solo il tappabuchi di una ragazza che si vedeva brutta, sono servito solo allo scopo di aumentare la sua stima, null'altro, io ero solo un mezzo, ed in quanto oggetto non sono un essre umano e tradito dovevo solo stare zitto...perchè un oggetto non si lamenta.
Mi ha tolto tanto, ed io voglio solo toglierle lo stesso, voglio che arrivi a provare il sucidio anche lei, voglio che si faccia del male e che sia lei stessa a farsene, ma rimane il fatto che dove sono io lei non può stare senza il mio permesso, se viene a Ferrara è semplicemente una stupida donna morta.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quinti, cosa mi ha fatto? Mi ha rovinato 5 anni della mia vita + 3 falsi anni in cui sono stato con lei.
> Mi ha tolto 8 anni della mia vita che aveva già subito un bel prelievo di anni per colpa della morte di mio padre e per il bel comportamento delle mie zie che mi avevano abbandonato del tutto a dover persino vivere di stenti. Quintina, lei mi ha ributtato in quell'incubo che avevo vissuto. Io avevo chiesto delle scuse di persona, scuse che non mi ha mai fatto, non mi ha mai fatto vedere se davvero si fosse pentita davvero, mi ha telefonato solo perchè mia madre le aveva scritto!!!
> Io non la posso perdonare neppure volendo, perchè ha dimostrato non solo di non amarmi più, ma che non mi ha mai neppure voluto bene per un solo secondo, io ero solo il tappabuchi di una ragazza che si vedeva brutta, sono servito solo allo scopo di aumentare la sua stima, null'altro, io ero solo un mezzo, ed in quanto oggetto non sono un essre umano e tradito dovevo solo stare zitto...perchè un oggetto non si lamenta.
> Mi ha tolto tanto, ed io voglio solo toglierle lo stesso, voglio che arrivi a provare il sucidio anche lei, voglio che si faccia del male e che sia lei stessa a farsene, ma rimane il fatto che dove sono io lei non può stare senza il mio permesso, se viene a Ferrara è semplicemente una stupida donna morta.


Ma ste cose le riscrivi ogni volta o fai copia e incolla? Te le ripeti 5 volte al giorno come la preghiera islamica per paura di dimenticarle? Non potresti trovare una preghiera sostitutiva, di qualsiasi confessione, è liberarti e liberarci. Hai provato con *Hare Kṛṣṇa Hare Kṛṣṇa | Kṛṣṇa Kṛṣṇa Hare Hare | Hare Rāma Hare Rāma | Rāma Rāma Hare Hare ?*


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta, sono molto serio, quella ragazza ha adesso solo da chiedermi scusa umilmente se crede di aver sbagliato e poi deve ripagare mia madre per almeno la metà dei soldi che le sono costato per rimettermi in sesto e fidati, io sto già pagando la mia parte!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

*DANIELE VAFFANCULO.*


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quinti, cosa mi ha fatto? Mi ha rovinato 5 anni della mia vita + 3 falsi anni in cui sono stato con lei.
> Mi ha tolto 8 anni della mia vita che aveva già subito un bel prelievo di anni per colpa della morte di mio padre e per il bel comportamento delle mie zie che mi avevano abbandonato del tutto a dover persino vivere di stenti. Quintina, lei mi ha ributtato in quell'incubo che avevo vissuto. Io avevo chiesto delle scuse di persona, scuse che non mi ha mai fatto, non mi ha mai fatto vedere se davvero si fosse pentita davvero, mi ha telefonato solo perchè mia madre le aveva scritto!!!
> Io non la posso perdonare neppure volendo, perchè ha dimostrato non solo di non amarmi più, ma che non mi ha mai neppure voluto bene per un solo secondo, io ero solo il tappabuchi di una ragazza che si vedeva brutta, sono servito solo allo scopo di aumentare la sua stima, null'altro, io ero solo un mezzo, ed in quanto oggetto non sono un essre umano e tradito dovevo solo stare zitto...perchè un oggetto non si lamenta.
> Mi ha tolto tanto, ed io voglio solo toglierle lo stesso, voglio che arrivi a provare il sucidio anche lei, voglio che si faccia del male e che sia lei stessa a farsene, ma rimane il fatto che dove sono io lei non può stare senza il mio permesso, se viene a Ferrara è semplicemente una stupida donna morta.


Daniele ma magari non ha mai voluto incontrarti di persona perché ha paura che tu le faccia del male.
Pensa che io avevo paura di andare in tribunale a divorziare. Mi ricordo che in quel periodo c'erano stati due fatti di cronaca uno dopo l'altro in cui il marito aveva sparato alla moglie in tribunale o comunque il giorno del divorzio. Quando era tutto finito ed ero sul treno di ritorno a Milano avevo mandato sms a tutti i miei amici dicendo: "Ho divorziato! Non mi ha sparato!"


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brunetta, sono molto serio, quella ragazza ha adesso solo da chiedermi scusa umilmente se crede di aver sbagliato e poi deve ripagare mia madre per almeno la metà dei soldi che le sono costato per rimettermi in sesto e fidati, io sto già pagando la mia parte!


Ero seria anch'io: cambia mantra vedrai come starai meglio!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele ma magari non ha mai voluto incontrarti di persona perché ha paura che tu le faccia del male.
> Pensa che io avevo paura di andare in tribunale a divorziare. Mi ricordo che in quel periodo c'erano stati due fatti di cronaca uno dopo l'altro in cui il marito aveva sparato alla moglie in tribunale o comunque il giorno del divorzio. Quando era tutto finito ed ero sul treno di ritorno a Milano avevo mandato sms a tutti i miei amici dicendo: "Ho divorziato! Non mi ha sparato!"


Anch'io sono contenta di essere viva.


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2013)

Avrà avuto paurà? Forse, peccato che deve aver paura più di me adesso, perchè più il tempo passa più per me lei è solo un oggetto da distruggere! Io ero una delle persone più buone di questo mondo, mi ha trasformato in questa cosa e questa cosa ormai deve vivere così come è!


----------



## Arianna (30 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa gli hai fatto vivere come risultato di quello che gli hai fatto, come dico, io dubito di non potere non odiare la mia ex, mi ha fatto rivivere esperienze atroci che bastano solo una volta nella vita per lasciare il segno...figuriamoci due, e lei lo sapeva, cazzo se lo sapeva che dalla prima notte della scoperta è avvenuto il momento zero in cui ho rivussuto la morte di mio padre nel sogno, lei lo sapeva ma non le è fregato nulla, quindi io penso che di certo non perdonerò, spero solo dopo tanti anni di smettere di odiare e di potermene vivere in pace ignorando la sua esistenza. Se succedesse spero prorpio che non mi richiami più in vita sua, perchè se ho messo nell'obio quello che mi ha fatto, ci vuole 1 minuto per tirarlo fuori e dopo sarebbero cazzi amari.


Cosa gli ho fatto vivere come risultato di quello che ho fatto? Nell'immediato tanta rabbia, che temevo potesse sfogare su di me, per questo ho sempre cercato di tenermi più a distanza possibile e non ho avuto più nessun contatto con lui, tranne quando è morta una cara amica e io sono venuta a saperlo per vie traverse: in quel caso gli ho telefonato. Mi disse che in quel momento stava rivivendo tutto ciò che aveva vissuto dopo avermi persa, e lì capii di aver fatto un grosso errore a contattarlo. 
Il fatto è che io a quest'uomo ho dedicato vent'anni della mia vita. E non li considero affatto anni persi, perché sono praticamente cresciuta con lui. Ho smesso di amarlo, l'ho tradito e l'ho lasciato, sono sparita dalla sua vita. Ma era una relazione disfunzionale, anaffettiva, totalmente sbilanciata, e l'ho capito tardi. Ma fortunatamente l'ho capito. 
Non sono riuscita a salvarne niente. 
Ma ho imparato che anche per lasciarsi (soprattutto senza odio e senza rancori) bisogna essere in due.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Maggio 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> Cosa gli ho fatto vivere come risultato di quello che ho fatto? Nell'immediato tanta rabbia, che temevo potesse sfogare su di me, per questo ho sempre cercato di tenermi più a distanza possibile e non ho avuto più nessun contatto con lui, tranne quando è morta una cara amica e io sono venuta a saperlo per vie traverse: in quel caso gli ho telefonato. Mi disse che in quel momento stava rivivendo tutto ciò che aveva vissuto dopo avermi persa, e lì capii di aver fatto un grosso errore a contattarlo.
> Il fatto è che io a quest'uomo ho dedicato vent'anni della mia vita. E non li considero affatto anni persi, perché sono praticamente cresciuta con lui. Ho smesso di amarlo, l'ho tradito e l'ho lasciato, sono sparita dalla sua vita. Ma era una relazione disfunzionale, anaffettiva, totalmente sbilanciata, e l'ho capito tardi. Ma fortunatamente l'ho capito.
> Non sono riuscita a salvarne niente.
> Ma ho imparato che anche per lasciarsi (soprattutto senza odio e senza rancori) bisogna essere in due.


quanto tempo è passato? Magari con il tempo il dolore passerà e farà piacere anche a lui recuperare qualcosa del vostro rapporto... Io ero fermamente convinta che avrei odiato il mio ex per sempre. Davvero mi auguravo che stesse male e fosse infelice. Addirittura gli avevo augurato di prendersi l'AIDS e gli avevo detto che se fosse stato in punto di morte e avesse chiesto di vedermi io non sarei andata. Ho immaginato un sacco di volte di essere al suo funerale. Ho sognato di accoltellarlo. Ho sognato di pagare un killer per farlo uccidere e nel sogno aspettavo in macchina mentre il killer andava a ucciderlo e quando tornava tutto sporco di sangue e mi diceva "l'ho massacrato" io ero felice... Eppure adesso è quasi una settimana che mi chiama tutti i giorni e ci chiacchiero tranquillamente, ci scherzo e ci rido insieme. Lui vorrebbe anche incontrarmi anche se non so ancora se è una buona idea, magari poi mi torna l'istinto omicida, chissà


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

dirò una cavolata....ma non è che stai pericolosamente ricostruendo qualcosa? attenzione, quintina  





quintina ha detto:


> quanto tempo è passato? Magari con il tempo il dolore passerà e farà piacere anche a lui recuperare qualcosa del vostro rapporto... Io ero fermamente convinta che avrei odiato il mio ex per sempre. Davvero mi auguravo che stesse male e fosse infelice. Addirittura gli avevo augurato di prendersi l'AIDS e gli avevo detto che se fosse stato in punto di morte e avesse chiesto di vedermi io non sarei andata. Ho immaginato un sacco di volte di essere al suo funerale. Ho sognato di accoltellarlo. Ho sognato di pagare un killer per farlo uccidere e nel sogno aspettavo in macchina mentre il killer andava a ucciderlo e quando tornava tutto sporco di sangue e mi diceva "l'ho massacrato" io ero felice... Eppure adesso è quasi una settimana che mi chiama tutti i giorni e ci chiacchiero tranquillamente, ci scherzo e ci rido insieme. Lui vorrebbe anche incontrarmi anche se non so ancora se è una buona idea, magari poi mi torna l'istinto omicida, chissà


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2013)

*Dopo tanti anni si può perdonare?*



Minerva ha detto:


> dirò una cavolata....ma non è che stai pericolosamente ricostruendo qualcosa? attenzione, quintina


Stesso mio pensiero


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Maggio 2013)

Non sto ricostruendo niente. Non ricostruirei niente con una persona che mi ha annientata per anni. È solo un modo per non pensare a tutti i casini che ho da quando sono nata


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Non sto ricostruendo niente. Non ricostruirei niente con una persona che mi ha annientata per anni. È solo un modo per non pensare a tutti i casini che ho da quando sono nata


il passaggio sano è stato il perdono, ora però con quest'uomo rimarrei in educato ma distaccato contatto sporadico.
sembra che si stia gradatamente insinuando di nuovo nella tua vita
vade retro


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il passaggio sano è stato il perdono, ora però con quest'uomo rimarrei in educato ma distaccato contatto sporadico.
> sembra che si stia gradatamente insinuando di nuovo nella tua vita
> vade retro


Riquoo ma tanto lei sa come la penso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Maggio 2013)

Sapete una cosa? È piacevole sentire una persona che ti ha trattata come una merda per anni, umiliandoti pubblicamente e privatamente, facendoti sentire grassa quando pesavi 50 kg, e che quando prendevi 29 agli esami ti diceva "potevi prendere 30", e che ti faceva sentire anormale perché non riuscivi ad avere orgasmi vaginali.. Beh è piacevole sentirlo sbavare e cercarti in continuazione a tutte le ore del giorno, e se non gli rispondi richiama ancora invece di aspettare un cenno... e sentirlo chiedere di perdonarlo, perché non voleva ed é pentito ecc ecc ... Devo dire che comunque un po' godo di questa situazione


----------



## Arianna (30 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> quanto tempo è passato? Magari con il tempo il dolore passerà e farà piacere anche a lui recuperare qualcosa del vostro rapporto... Io ero fermamente convinta che avrei odiato il mio ex per sempre. Davvero mi auguravo che stesse male e fosse infelice. Addirittura gli avevo augurato di prendersi l'AIDS e gli avevo detto che se fosse stato in punto di morte e avesse chiesto di vedermi io non sarei andata. Ho immaginato un sacco di volte di essere al suo funerale. Ho sognato di accoltellarlo. Ho sognato di pagare un killer per farlo uccidere e nel sogno aspettavo in macchina mentre il killer andava a ucciderlo e quando tornava tutto sporco di sangue e mi diceva "l'ho massacrato" io ero felice... Eppure adesso è quasi una settimana che mi chiama tutti i giorni e ci chiacchiero tranquillamente, ci scherzo e ci rido insieme. Lui vorrebbe anche incontrarmi anche se non so ancora se è una buona idea, magari poi mi torna l'istinto omicida, chissà


Sono passati cinque anni (un anno e mezzo dalla morte dell'amica che avevamo in comune).
Quando lo lasciai, mi augurò tutto il male possibile.


----------



## Arianna (30 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Sapete una cosa? È piacevole sentire una persona che ti ha trattata come una merda per anni, umiliandoti pubblicamente e privatamente, facendoti sentire grassa quando pesavi 50 kg, e che quando prendevi 29 agli esami ti diceva "potevi prendere 30", e che ti faceva sentire anormale perché non riuscivi ad avere orgasmi vaginali.. Beh è piacevole sentirlo sbavare e cercarti in continuazione a tutte le ore del giorno, e se non gli rispondi richiama ancora invece di aspettare un cenno... e sentirlo chiedere di perdonarlo, perché non voleva ed é pentito ecc ecc ... Devo dire che comunque un po' godo di questa situazione


Sì, però non ti fidare troppo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Sapete una cosa? È piacevole sentire una persona che ti ha trattata come una merda per anni, umiliandoti pubblicamente e privatamente, facendoti sentire grassa quando pesavi 50 kg, e che quando prendevi 29 agli esami ti diceva "potevi prendere 30", e che ti faceva sentire anormale perché non riuscivi ad avere orgasmi vaginali.. Beh è piacevole sentirlo sbavare e cercarti in continuazione a tutte le ore del giorno, e se non gli rispondi richiama ancora invece di aspettare un cenno... e sentirlo chiedere di perdonarlo, perché non voleva ed é pentito ecc ecc ... Devo dire che comunque un po' godo di questa situazione


non vorrei lui s'insinuasse subdolamente usando proprio questo momento in cui non ti stai difendendo da lui .
non abbassare la guardia


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei lui s'insinuasse subdolamente usando proprio questo momento in cui non ti stai difendendo da lui .
> non abbassare la guardia


Ovvio tu lui...lo conosci almeno quanto Quintina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti sfugge una cosa importantissima

Quintina non è più quella torda
ora gira con la cattana.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Sapete una cosa? È piacevole sentire una persona che ti ha trattata come una merda per anni, umiliandoti pubblicamente e privatamente, facendoti sentire grassa quando pesavi 50 kg, e che quando prendevi 29 agli esami ti diceva "potevi prendere 30", e che ti faceva sentire anormale perché non riuscivi ad avere orgasmi vaginali.. Beh è piacevole sentirlo sbavare e cercarti in continuazione a tutte le ore del giorno, e se non gli rispondi richiama ancora invece di aspettare un cenno... e sentirlo chiedere di perdonarlo, perché non voleva ed é pentito ecc ecc ... Devo dire che comunque un po' godo di questa situazione



Fai bene a godere di questa situazione ...
Non conosco neanche la tua storia 
Ma so per certo che le persone non cambiano


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il passaggio sano è stato il perdono, ora però con quest'uomo rimarrei in educato ma distaccato contatto sporadico.
> sembra che si stia gradatamente insinuando di nuovo nella tua vita
> vade retro





farfalla ha detto:


> Riquoo ma tanto lei sa come la penso



sono d'accordo anch'io


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fai bene a godere di questa situazione ...
> Non conosco neanche la tua storia
> *Ma so per certo che le persone non cambiano*



un po' sì dai
diciamo che i capisaldi rimangono, ma c'è sempre un certo margine di cambiamento, no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo anch'io


Tanto va quintina al bastardo
che lui fa lo stramaramaldo...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un po' sì dai
> diciamo che i capisaldi rimangono, ma c'è sempre un certo margine di cambiamento, no?


SI....guarda come è cambiato...
[video=youtube;zoxwu0kCnPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoxwu0kCnPY[/video]

Già ora dello spettacolo era vecchio e rincoglionito...ma cambia ancora ora della fine del film...

C'è un certo margine di cambiamento...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2013)

*Dopo tanti anni si può perdonare?*



Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei lui s'insinuasse subdolamente usando proprio questo momento in cui non ti stai difendendo da lui .
> non abbassare la guardia


Sono contenta che anche tu le dici le stesse cose che le ripeto io
E quoto il post seguente di LunapienA anche


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un po' sì dai
> diciamo che i capisaldi rimangono, ma c'è sempre un certo margine di cambiamento, no?



Che ci sia un margine ok...
ma pur sempre limitato...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Avrà avuto paurà? Forse, peccato che deve aver paura più di me adesso, perchè più il tempo passa più per me lei è solo un oggetto da distruggere! Io ero una delle persone più buone di questo mondo, mi ha trasformato in questa cosa e questa cosa ormai deve vivere così come è!


*Hare Kṛṣṇa Hare Kṛṣṇa | Kṛṣṇa Kṛṣṇa Hare Hare | Hare Rāma Hare Rāma | Rāma Rāma Hare Hare ?*


----------



## celafarò (2 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il passaggio sano è stato il perdono, ora però con quest'uomo rimarrei in educato ma distaccato contatto sporadico.
> sembra che si stia gradatamente insinuando di nuovo nella tua vita
> vade retro



Quoto Minerva.Sono contenta che tu abbia superato quella fase di odio,ma riallacciare un rapporto con l'ex fatto di chiacchierate quotidiane,di condivisione dei ricordi e di sorrisi,mi lascia perplessa.Una volta avuta la conferma di aver superato il tutto,lo terrei quanto più lontano possibile.


----------



## profumodispezie (2 Giugno 2013)

Dopo tanti anni si può perdonare. Si, è possibile. Però questo contatto quotidiano fatto anche di telefonate insistenti da parte di uno che a quanto ho letto non si è fatto mancare lo stalking direi che non è da sottovalutare.
Non abbassare la guardia: basta una parola di troppo che potrebbe rientrare e fare peggio di prima.
Io al momento sto vivendo qualcosa di strano. Non lo odio, sebbene mi faccia incazzare come una iena quando non chiama per fare gli auguri alla figlia. Lo trovo un dispetto gravissimo che fa alla figlia per colpire me alla fine. Questo utilizzo mi fa incazzare.
Più che altro sono fortemente preoccupata per lui. La bambina mi ha detto che è sempre molto triste, cosa che pure il padre le ha detto. Prima che uscisse di casa so che andava da una psicologa, ora non so se lo fa ancora. Temo per la sua vita, e ancor più quando la bambina è da lui, e per ragioni che qui sarebbero lunghe da esporre non posso agire. Non vi dico l'ansia quando Lucrezia è da lui e svirgola di 5 minuti sull'orario del rientro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Dopo tanti anni si può perdonare. Si, è possibile. Però questo contatto quotidiano fatto anche di telefonate insistenti da parte di uno che a quanto ho letto non si è fatto mancare lo stalking direi che non è da sottovalutare.
> Non abbassare la guardia: basta una parola di troppo che potrebbe rientrare e fare peggio di prima.
> Io al momento sto vivendo qualcosa di strano. Non lo odio, sebbene mi faccia incazzare come una iena quando non chiama per fare gli auguri alla figlia. Lo trovo un dispetto gravissimo che fa alla figlia per colpire me alla fine. Questo utilizzo mi fa incazzare.
> Più che altro sono fortemente preoccupata per lui. La bambina mi ha detto che è sempre molto triste, cosa che pure il padre le ha detto. Prima che uscisse di casa so che andava da una psicologa, ora non so se lo fa ancora. Temo per la sua vita, e ancor più quando la bambina è da lui, e per ragioni che qui sarebbero lunghe da esporre non posso agire. Non vi dico l'ansia quando Lucrezia è da lui e svirgola di 5 minuti sull'orario del rientro.


Mi hai molto colpita. Non so che dire. Cerca di avere rapporti più sereni con lui se pensi che tu possa supportarlo e dargli un aiuto per continuare la terapia e stare meglio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Giugno 2013)

Beh in effetti lui sembra partito per la tangente. L'altra sera era già in macchina e stava venendo su ma l'ho bloccato. Ha ricominciato a chiamarmi "piccola" e "passerotta"... Ma non mi spaventa più di tanto. Io mi sento abbastanza forte. Non può capitarmi niente


----------



## celafarò (2 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh in effetti lui sembra partito per la tangente. L'altra sera era già in macchina e stava venendo su ma l'ho bloccato. Ha ricominciato a chiamarmi "piccola" e "passerotta"... Ma non mi spaventa più di tanto. Io mi sento abbastanza forte. Non può capitarmi niente



Sinceramente non capisco il seso di questo sentirsi.Superare la fase di odio,a mio avviso, significa subentrare nell'indifferenza.Nel caso de quo,però,tanto indifferenza non vi è.Se la tua vuole essere una rivalsa,ne deduco (ovviamente posso sbagliare) che qualcosa ancora c'è.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2013)

Dopo tanti anni...
Ci si dimentica

Ecco perchè si perdona...

Perchè di quel che è stato non ce ne frega più na beata mazza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Giugno 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco il seso di questo sentirsi.Superare la fase di odio,a mio avviso, significa subentrare nell'indifferenza.Nel caso de quo,però,tanto indifferenza non vi è.Se la tua vuole essere una rivalsa,ne deduco (ovviamente posso sbagliare) che qualcosa ancora c'è.


No non è una rivalsa. Veramente sentivo di non odiarlo più. Però avevo bisogno di dare un senso a quei 7 anni. Io ricordavo solo cose terribili e non mi capacitavo di essere stata con lui tutto quel tempo e di averlo anche sposato. Poi ho trovato quei due bigliettini e ho sentito il bisogno di chiedergli che cosa ricordava lui. Perché mi ero convinta che fosse stato con me tutto quel tempo solo per un senso di possesso malato e che in realtà non gli fosse mai fregato niente di me ma poi quando ho trovato quei biglietti non capivo, perché non ricordavo che fosse stato mai dolce con me. Comunque ora mi fa piacere che mi cerchi, boh, non so perché, ma mi fa piacere sentirlo così entusiasta


----------



## celafarò (2 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> No non è una rivalsa. Veramente sentivo di non odiarlo più. Però avevo bisogno di dare un senso a quei 7 anni. Io ricordavo solo cose terribili e non mi capacitavo di essere stata con lui tutto quel tempo e di averlo anche sposato. Poi ho trovato quei due bigliettini e ho sentito il bisogno di chiedergli che cosa ricordava lui. Perché mi ero convinta che fosse stato con me tutto quel tempo solo per un senso di possesso malato e che in realtà non gli fosse mai fregato niente di me ma poi quando ho trovato quei biglietti non capivo, perché non ricordavo che fosse stato mai dolce con me. *Comunque ora mi fa piacere che mi cerchi, boh, non so perché, ma mi fa piacere sentirlo così entusiasta*


Il tuo discorso è condivisibile,cioò che mi perplime è il piacere che provi quando ti cerca.Sinceramente,se qualcuno di cui non mi interessa nulla si ostina a cercarmi,provo fastidio e non piacere.Sicura che placata la rabbia,in fondo,non provi ancora qualcosa?!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Giugno 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso è condivisibile,cioò che mi perplime è il piacere che provi quando ti cerca.Sinceramente,se qualcuno di cui non mi interessa nulla si ostina a cercarmi,provo fastidio e non piacere.Sicura che placata la rabbia,in fondo,non provi ancora qualcosa?!


no non provo niente, è solo che sono zoccola inside e anche molto insicura e mi fa piacere essere cercata dagli uomini in generale, finché non mi danno proprio fastidio e lui per ora non sta facendo niente per darmi fastidio, se chiama e non ho voglia di rispondere non rispondo come faccio con molte persone, e i messaggi che mi manda sono tutti molto carini, mai pesanti


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> no non provo niente, è solo che sono zoccola inside e anche molto insicura e mi fa piacere essere cercata dagli uomini in generale, finché non mi danno proprio fastidio e lui per ora non sta facendo niente per darmi fastidio, se chiama e non ho voglia di rispondere non rispondo come faccio con molte persone, e i messaggi che mi manda sono tutti molto carini, mai pesanti


Lui è quello dei messaggi carini allora e oggi ma è anche quello che ti ha fatto molto male. Perdonare è "divino", dimenticare è autolesionista. Forse sei stata con lui non per il bene ma per il male.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui è quello dei messaggi carini allora e oggi ma è anche quello che ti ha fatto molto male. Perdonare è "divino", dimenticare è autolesionista. Forse sei stata con lui non per il bene ma per il male.



Si è vero che sono autolesionista. Sempre stata. Però stavolta sono sicura che lui non può più farmi male


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Si è vero che sono autolesionista. Sempre stata. Però stavolta sono sicura che lui non può più farmi male


non mi pare abbia molto senso però dargli altro spago: tanti cari saluti, ognuno ha la sua vita, auguri per la sua , che stia bene ma lontano e senza messaggi inutili.
se siamo già ai messaggi pesanti è palese che non sia cambiato.

cazzarola questo si chiama andare da un estremo all'altro; l'odio non lo concepisco ma coltivare rapporti con persone che si sono rivelate pessime ancora meno


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi pare abbia molto senso però dargli altro spago: tanti cari saluti, ognuno ha la sua vita, auguri per la sua , che stia bene ma lontano e senza messaggi inutili.
> se siamo già ai messaggi pesanti è palese che non sia cambiato.
> 
> cazzarola questo si chiama andare da un estremo all'altro; l'odio non lo concepisco ma coltivare rapporti con persone che si sono rivelate pessime ancora meno



Ma no, non mi manda messaggi pesanti, mi manda messaggi carini, davvero. Non fa che dirmi quanto sono meravigliosa e quanto è felice di essere di nuovo in contatto con me e quanto di sente in colpa per tutto quello che mi ha fatto e che comunque ha imparato tanto da me. Io non so perché gli do spago. Anzi si, credo di saperlo. È perché avevo bisogno di distogliere la mia mente da altre cose, e lui è il pezzo della mia vita più "intenso", e quindi ricordando cose così "intense" (ora che comunque non mi fanno più male) mi aiuta a non fossilizzarmi su altri pensieri. E comunque sentirlo così "adorante" è gratificante per il mio cazzo di ego malato. Eh lo so che è una cosa contorta, comunque lui è lontano e non corro nessun pericolo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Giugno 2013)

perlomeno ho smesso di bere per dimenticare la cazzo di realtà che mi circonda 
non bevo dal 12 aprile
e non mi drogo
adesso scambio messaggi con il mio ex, ma non solo
vado a fare la piega un paio di volte a settimana (grazie cinesi!!! 6 euro a piega!!!)
faccio massaggi
sono a dieta
faccio yoga
ho ripreso a scrivere e ad andare ai convegni (quelli senza hostess fighe)
insomma, l'ex è solo un pezzo, ma non è il tutto
è tutto sotto controllo con lui


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> *perlomeno ho smesso di bere per dimenticare la cazzo di realtà che mi circonda
> non bevo dal 12 aprile
> e non mi drogo
> *adesso scambio messaggi con il mio ex, ma non solo
> ...


Perfetto!
:up:
Adesso non mi diventerai tutta casa e chiesa eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perlomeno ho smesso di bere per dimenticare la cazzo di realtà che mi circonda
> non bevo dal 12 aprile
> e non mi drogo
> adesso scambio messaggi con il mio ex, ma non solo
> ...


Sei grande.
Lo sai che lo penso davvero.

La forza e le energie che ti chiedono la tua situazioni sono tali che spezzerebbero un sacco di gente.
Bravissima.

(cmq, attenta al tuo ex te lo dico anche io. Mi sembra perfettamente naturale che il suo interessamento ti faccia bene in quest situazione, ma sei anche vulnerabile e lo sai. Goditelo, ma sii consapevole di essere anche vulnerabile, proprio per proteggerti. Per il resto, vai e divertiti )


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

qualcuno deve pur fare la zia rompicoglioni eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto!
> :up:
> Adesso non mi diventerai tutta casa e chiesa eh?


no Farfie mia
indiano?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> no Farfie mia
> indiano?


Quando vuoi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sei grande.
> Lo sai che lo penso davvero.
> 
> La forza e le energie che ti chiedono la tua situazioni sono tali che spezzerebbero un sacco di gente.
> ...


anche tu sei grande nausichina :*


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> qualcuno deve pur fare la zia rompicoglioni eh?


E non smettere assolutamente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> qualcuno deve pur fare la zia rompicoglioni eh?


grazie zia


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> grazie zia


prego:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

Gli uomini come il tuo ex marito non cambiano.

Sono istrionici del cazzo che cambiano in base a che cosa vogliono.
Non ti ha dimenticata, ovvio, come non l'hai dimenticato tu.
E' stata una storia importante ma soprattutto malata.
Ora lui ha davanti una sfida nuova.
Una Quintina che lo "sfida".
Una quintina che lui vede diversa. Una quintina che è sicuro di recuperare.
Tu hai addosso lo stigma del fallimento del primo matrimonio e anche questo non va bene.
probabilmente senti che è colpa tua, se no avresti già scelto e buonanotte ai suonatori.
Un altro fallimento non lo accetti e quindi vaghi attraverso i tuoi sentimenti per trovare un p0 di pace.
Il tuo ex sta nutrendo il tuo ego. E lui lo sa.
Il tuo ex ti chiama e se non rispondi non fa scenate. Lo sa che non deve farle.


Mi spiace Quinti.
Questa situazione porterà solo male.
Quelli come il tuo ex non cambiano. 

Ad un certo punto, non sapendo nemmeno come, ti ritroverai a dover gestire un altro problema. Grosso.
Lui.

Ci scommetto una cena.
Io e te.

*Lui è una merda tossica e tu dovresti depennarlo in toto dalla tua vita.*


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

e più leggo te che parli di lui, più mi vengono i peli dritti.

Stai facendo il suo gioco.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli uomini come il tuo ex marito non cambiano.
> 
> Sono istrionici del cazzo che cambiano in base a che cosa vogliono.
> Non ti ha dimenticata, ovvio, come non l'hai dimenticato tu.
> ...


Quinty, leggi rileggi, straleggi e poi ricomincia a legger





Grande Tebe:up:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Si è vero che sono autolesionista. Sempre stata. Però stavolta sono sicura che lui non può più farmi male


Lui no (ammesso di esserne certa) ma tu?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Quintina 

Sai che cosa ti frega sempre e che ti fregherà con il tuo ex?

La tua curiosità....
Sei sempre come Cappuccetto Rosso con il Lupo....

Vedi al posto tuo....in prima istanza mi impietosirei....ma in seconda istanza mi ripiglio e lo perdono...donandogli un sacco di botte sul groppone dicendo...questa è per quella volta...questa è per quest'altra ecc...ecc...

In fondo +è un PER......DONO....

No?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perlomeno ho smesso di bere per dimenticare la cazzo di realtà che mi circonda
> non bevo dal 12 aprile
> e non mi drogo
> adesso scambio messaggi con il mio ex, ma non solo
> ...


Ho conosciuto persone che hanno deciso di dare una svolta alla propria vita e hanno deciso di smettere di fumare e di mettersi a dieta. Poche ci sono riuscite. Bisogna porsi un obiettivo difficile alla volta. Tu puoi essere una persona eccezionale e riuscire a perseguire due o tre obiettivi ma tutto è un po' difficile. Oltre a queste cose hai una vita? Hai una famiglia? Non esagerare a voler avere TUTTO sotto controllo. Porsi obiettivi troppo alti o troppi obiettivi è prepararsi un fallimento. Almeno elimina i rapporti con lui che possono rischiare di diventare troppo complessi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli uomini come il tuo ex marito non cambiano.
> 
> Sono istrionici del cazzo che cambiano in base a che cosa vogliono.
> Non ti ha dimenticata, ovvio, come non l'hai dimenticato tu.
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> e più leggo te che parli di lui, più mi vengono i peli dritti.
> 
> Stai facendo il suo gioco.


Concordo. Lo hai detto in un modo esplicito che non osavo usare.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. *Lo hai detto in un modo esplicito che non osavo usare*.


E miseria, capirai.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

insomma quinty che il tuo ex sta un po' sulle balle a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma quinty che il tuo ex sta un po' sulle balle a tutti


:up::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli uomini come il tuo ex marito non cambiano.
> 
> Sono istrionici del cazzo che cambiano in base a che cosa vogliono.
> Non ti ha dimenticata, ovvio, come non l'hai dimenticato tu.
> ...



sono oltremodo d'accordo:up:


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma quinty che il tuo ex sta un po' sulle balle a tutti



boh, a me no, perchè ci sono un sacco di persone complicate, e un conto è avere un rapporto sentimentale, che in effetti può essere deludente o peggio
invece un altro conto è avere rapporti sociali: in questo caso le "complicanze" rimangono a latere e non coinvolgono più di tanto, secondo me
e Quintina mi sembra che ormai abbia la sua vita, indipendente da questa persona, per di più lontana


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, a me no, perchè ci sono un sacco di persone complicate, e un conto è avere un rapporto sentimentale, che in effetti può essere deludente o peggio
> invece un altro conto è avere rapporti sociali: in questo caso le "complicanze" rimangono a latere e non coinvolgono più di tanto, secondo me
> e Quintina mi sembra che ormai abbia la sua vita, indipendente da questa persona, per di più lontana



hai mai incontrato un vero stalker?

Da quello che leggo questo non è uno complicato.
Si insinuerà nella vita di quinty in modo talmente subdolo che lei se ne renderà conto solo troppo tardi.
Certo. Ora crede di avere tutto sotto controllo e in effetti un minimo ce l'ha.
Ma sarà per poco.

Conosco questo tipo di uomini, molto bene.
Sembrano cambiare certo. Ma tu gli rimani dentro. 
E non è una cosa buona.
Ora abbozza perchè sono tutto tranne che stupidi. Anzi. I migliori manipolatori al mondo.
Ho usato il termine istrionico apposta.
Non è complicato.
E' solo qualcuno che alla fine tornerà ad essere quello che è.
Uno stalker del cazzo.

leggo le parole di quinty e vedo il mio.

Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai mai incontrato un vero stalker?
> 
> Da quello che leggo questo non è uno complicato.
> Si insinuerà nella vita di quinty in modo talmente subdolo che lei se ne renderà conto solo troppo tardi.
> ...


ma perchè, è uno stalker?
io avevo capito che è una persona che ha avuto problemi di dipendenze varie, quindi dicevo solo che sono un po' abituata a queste cose, ne esistono parecchi, ed è molto diverso averci a che fare come conoscenti piuttosto che altro


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, è uno stalker?
> io avevo capito che è una persona che ha avuto problemi di dipendenze varie, quindi dicevo solo che sono un po' abituata a queste cose, ne esistono parecchi, ed è molto diverso averci a che fare come conoscenti piuttosto che altro


leggi bene, non è così.


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggi bene, non è così.



ok, ho letto, a quanto pare è violento
in questo caso sono impreparata, mai avuto a che fare con violenti, che sono da tenere alla larga, sempre


----------



## passerino (3 Giugno 2013)

mentre voi state allegramente parlando di stalker il vostro povero passerino ha appena finito di farsi un bagno in moto per tornare al lavoro........ naturalmente appena arrivato in ufficio ha smesso ed ha anche smesso di diluviare...... ma che dio devo imprecare secondo voi? quello cristiano il musulmano l'indù o qualche semidio di civiltà precristiane?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> mentre voi state allegramente parlando di stalker il vostro povero passerino ha appena finito di farsi un bagno in moto per tornare al lavoro........ naturalmente appena arrivato in ufficio ha smesso ed ha anche smesso di diluviare...... ma che dio devo imprecare secondo voi? quello cristiano il musulmano l'indù o qualche semidio di civiltà precristiane?


2 ruote muovono l'anima, 4 il corpo.

Anima bagnata.


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> mentre voi state allegramente parlando di stalker il vostro povero passerino ha appena finito di farsi un bagno in moto per tornare al lavoro........ naturalmente appena arrivato in ufficio ha smesso ed ha anche smesso di diluviare...... ma che dio devo imprecare secondo voi? quello cristiano il musulmano l'indù o qualche semidio di civiltà precristiane?



vabbè ma tanto hai su il costume, no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma tanto hai su il costume, no?



passerino bagnino?? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, è uno stalker?
> io avevo capito che è una persona che ha avuto problemi di dipendenze varie, quindi dicevo solo che sono un po' abituata a queste cose, ne esistono parecchi, ed è molto diverso averci a che fare come conoscenti piuttosto che altro



si. é un maledetto e fottutissimo stalker.
le dipendenze non le ho nemmeno prese in considerazione.


Ho fatto lo stesso "errore" di quintina con uno di loro.
Stesse dinamiche.
Lui cambiato. Anni passati. 
Io che credevo di essere assolutamente in grado di gestire il tutto. E infatti per alcuni mesi tutto ok. Lui quasi un altra persona.
tenero. Mille scuse. Compagnone. E non ho problemi di autostima o di voler sentirmi "apprezzata".
Il mio era solo "buon cuore".
Gli avevo voluto bene quindi...il tempo passa, le persone cambiano...

Se oggi sono qui a raccontarla lo devo ad un carabiniere.
Senza di lui sarei sotto un cipresso probabilmente.


----------



## Innominata (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma no, non mi manda messaggi pesanti, mi manda messaggi carini, davvero. Non fa che dirmi quanto sono meravigliosa e quanto è felice di essere di nuovo in contatto con me e quanto di sente in colpa per tutto quello che mi ha fatto e che comunque ha imparato tanto da me. Io non so perché gli do spago. Anzi si, credo di saperlo. È perché avevo bisogno di distogliere la mia mente da altre cose, e lui è il pezzo della mia vita più "intenso", e quindi ricordando cose così "intense" (ora che comunque non mi fanno più male) mi aiuta a non fossilizzarmi su altri pensieri. E comunque sentirlo così "adorante" è gratificante per il mio cazzo di ego malato. Eh lo so che è una cosa contorta, comunque lui è lontano e non corro nessun pericolo


No, non è vero che non corri alcun pericolo. Queste persone hanno bisogno di vivere nella testa di chi hanno succhiato per anni, che hanno avuto come protesi, su cui hanno provato il proprio potere. Coltivarsi a vicenda il proprio potere soggiogante sull'altro certo che è intenso, dirò di più: è una delle esperienze più intense, ma non in senso strutturante, bensì destrutturante. Tutto viene retrocesso e dimenticato, in favore di un narcisismo da nutrire e allevare e rivitalizzare con il pensiero dell'altro. Si alllude continuamente a una vicendevole meravigliosità, a un'esclusività così poco condivisibile agli altri e così misteriosa da essere in realtà subdola. Ci si costruisce un'identità a vicenda megalomanicamente, per solleticare un po' lubricamente questo narcisismo che deve allestire una parata di tributi reciproci ed esclusivi tanto più eccitanti quanto più allusivi, amplificando a dismisura degli aspetti in modo da poterne oscurare totalmente altri. E' un'operazione da falsari, per arricchirsi ma da falsari. Tu dici che hai bisogno di distogliere la tua mente con qualcosa di "intenso", ahimé, un po' come si fa con l'alcool. Si beve per dimenticare. Quest'uomo per te è stato una forma di alcoolismo, ma ne parli come un alcoolista parla dell'alcool: mi distoglie. Posso farne a meno quando voglio. Non corro nessun pericolo, sono io che controllo.


----------



## passerino (3 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma tanto hai su il costume, no?


magariiiiii ieri ce lo avevo .-))


----------



## passerino (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> passerino bagnino?? :rotfl:


passerino zuppo maremma cane.....


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, non è vero che non corri alcun pericolo. Queste persone hanno bisogno di vivere nella testa di chi hanno succhiato per anni, che hanno avuto come protesi, su cui hanno provato il proprio potere. Coltivarsi a vicenda il proprio potere soggiogante sull'altro certo che è intenso, dirò di più: è una delle esperienze più intense, ma non in senso strutturante, bensì destrutturante. Tutto viene retrocesso e dimenticato, in favore di un narcisismo da nutrire e allevare e rivitalizzare con il pensiero dell'altro. Si alllude continuamente a una vicendevole meravigliosità, a un'esclusività così poco condivisibile agli altri e così misteriosa da essere in realtà subdola. Ci si costruisce un'identità a vicenda megalomanicamente, per solleticare un po' lubricamente questo narcisismo che deve allestire una parata di tributi reciproci ed esclusivi tanto più eccitanti quanto più allusivi, amplificando a dismisura degli aspetti in modo da poterne oscurare totalmente altri. E' un'operazione da falsari, per arricchirsi ma da falsari. Tu dici che hai bisogno di distogliere la tua mente con qualcosa di "intenso", ahimé, un po' come si fa con l'alcool. Si beve per dimenticare. Quest'uomo per te è stato una forma di alcoolismo, ma ne parli come un alcoolista parla dell'alcool: mi distoglie. Posso farne a meno quando voglio. Non corro nessun pericolo, sono io che controllo.



verde mio.
Come al solito mi inchino al tuo modo di parlare direttamente al cuore.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, non è vero che non corri alcun pericolo. Queste persone hanno bisogno di vivere nella testa di chi hanno succhiato per anni, che hanno avuto come protesi, su cui hanno provato il proprio potere. Coltivarsi a vicenda il proprio potere soggiogante sull'altro certo che è intenso, dirò di più: è una delle esperienze più intense, ma non in senso strutturante, bensì destrutturante. Tutto viene retrocesso e dimenticato, in favore di un narcisismo da nutrire e allevare e rivitalizzare con il pensiero dell'altro. Si alllude continuamente a una vicendevole meravigliosità, a un'esclusività così poco condivisibile agli altri e così misteriosa da essere in realtà subdola. Ci si costruisce un'identità a vicenda megalomanicamente, per solleticare un po' lubricamente questo narcisismo che deve allestire una parata di tributi reciproci ed esclusivi tanto più eccitanti quanto più allusivi, amplificando a dismisura degli aspetti in modo da poterne oscurare totalmente altri. E' un'operazione da falsari, per arricchirsi ma da falsari. Tu dici che hai bisogno di distogliere la tua mente con qualcosa di "intenso", ahimé, un po' come si fa con l'alcool. Si beve per dimenticare. Quest'uomo per te è stato una forma di alcoolismo, ma ne parli come un alcoolista parla dell'alcool: mi distoglie. Posso farne a meno quando voglio. Non corro nessun pericolo, sono io che controllo.


Bel post
Verde


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, non è vero che non corri alcun pericolo. Queste persone hanno bisogno di vivere nella testa di chi hanno succhiato per anni, che hanno avuto come protesi, su cui hanno provato il proprio potere. Coltivarsi a vicenda il proprio potere soggiogante sull'altro certo che è intenso, dirò di più: è una delle esperienze più intense, ma non in senso strutturante, bensì destrutturante. Tutto viene retrocesso e dimenticato, in favore di un narcisismo da nutrire e allevare e rivitalizzare con il pensiero dell'altro. Si alllude continuamente a una vicendevole meravigliosità, a un'esclusività così poco condivisibile agli altri e così misteriosa da essere in realtà subdola. Ci si costruisce un'identità a vicenda megalomanicamente, per solleticare un po' lubricamente questo narcisismo che deve allestire una parata di tributi reciproci ed esclusivi tanto più eccitanti quanto più allusivi, amplificando a dismisura degli aspetti in modo da poterne oscurare totalmente altri. E' un'operazione da falsari, per arricchirsi ma da falsari. Tu dici che hai bisogno di distogliere la tua mente con qualcosa di "intenso", ahimé, un po' come si fa con l'alcool. Si beve per dimenticare. Quest'uomo per te è stato una forma di alcoolismo, ma ne parli come un alcoolista parla dell'alcool: mi distoglie. Posso farne a meno quando voglio. Non corro nessun pericolo, sono io che controllo.


Grande Inno. Verde mio


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

inno, ti avanza un verde?:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, non è vero che non corri alcun pericolo. Queste persone hanno bisogno di vivere nella testa di chi hanno succhiato per anni, che hanno avuto come protesi, su cui hanno provato il proprio potere. Coltivarsi a vicenda il proprio potere soggiogante sull'altro certo che è intenso, dirò di più: è una delle esperienze più intense, ma non in senso strutturante, bensì destrutturante. Tutto viene retrocesso e dimenticato, in favore di un narcisismo da nutrire e allevare e rivitalizzare con il pensiero dell'altro. Si alllude continuamente a una vicendevole meravigliosità, a un'esclusività così poco condivisibile agli altri e così misteriosa da essere in realtà subdola. Ci si costruisce un'identità a vicenda megalomanicamente, per solleticare un po' lubricamente questo narcisismo che deve allestire una parata di tributi reciproci ed esclusivi tanto più eccitanti quanto più allusivi, amplificando a dismisura degli aspetti in modo da poterne oscurare totalmente altri. E' un'operazione da falsari, per arricchirsi ma da falsari. Tu dici che hai bisogno di distogliere la tua mente con qualcosa di "intenso", ahimé, un po' come si fa con l'alcool. *Si beve per dimenticare. Quest'uomo per te è stato una forma di alcoolismo, ma ne parli come un alcoolista parla dell'alcool: mi distoglie.* Posso farne a meno quando voglio. Non corro nessun pericolo, sono io che controllo.


Vero. Ho bevuto tanto nei mesi scorsi. Non ero alcolizzata, ma inutile negare: bevevo troppo. E quando me lo facevano notare, negavo. E ho fatto un sacco di casini e questi casini mi hanno fatto stare tanto male e adesso basta. Non me ne frega niente del mio ex. Mi piace sentirmi dire che sono meravigliosa e una grande donna dopo essermi sentita uno schifo di persona per tanto tempo. Non gli permetterò di farmi di nuovo male. E sì: posso smettere quando voglio, proprio come ho fatto con l'alcool


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Giugno 2013)

ecco, me ne ha mandato uno proprio adesso "Sei stupenda. Ciao"
Così, senza nessun motivo
ed è bello, sì, cazzo


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli uomini come il tuo ex marito non cambiano.
> 
> Sono istrionici del cazzo che cambiano in base a che cosa vogliono.
> Non ti ha dimenticata, ovvio, come non l'hai dimenticato tu.
> ...


Quoto Tebe per arrivare a Quintina ( che non conosco bene anzi quasi nulla) non come sia l'ex marito di Quintina ma se il passato è sinonimo di maltrattamenti psicologici e/o fisici attenzione... Certi uomini non cambiano mai veramente ... Magari ci provano ( magari aiutati da qualche psicoterapeuta )  ma difficilmente riescono, quindi Quintina occhio,valuta bene ogni cosa, meglio due passi indietro che uno affrettato in avanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, a me no, perchè ci sono un sacco di persone complicate, e un conto è avere un rapporto sentimentale, che in effetti può essere deludente o peggio
> invece un altro conto è avere rapporti sociali: in questo caso le "complicanze" rimangono a latere e non coinvolgono più di tanto, secondo me
> e Quintina mi sembra che ormai abbia la sua vita, indipendente da questa persona, per di più lontana


Cara Free non conosco bene la storia di Quintina ma ti assicuro che certi uomini sono disposti a ritrovare il loro "passato" pure in capo al mondo ... :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, non è vero che non corri alcun pericolo. Queste persone hanno bisogno di vivere nella testa di chi hanno succhiato per anni, che hanno avuto come protesi, su cui hanno provato il proprio potere. Coltivarsi a vicenda il proprio potere soggiogante sull'altro certo che è intenso, dirò di più: è una delle esperienze più intense, ma non in senso strutturante, bensì destrutturante. Tutto viene retrocesso e dimenticato, in favore di un narcisismo da nutrire e allevare e rivitalizzare con il pensiero dell'altro. Si alllude continuamente a una vicendevole meravigliosità, a un'esclusività così poco condivisibile agli altri e così misteriosa da essere in realtà subdola. Ci si costruisce un'identità a vicenda megalomanicamente, per solleticare un po' lubricamente questo narcisismo che deve allestire una parata di tributi reciproci ed esclusivi tanto più eccitanti quanto più allusivi, amplificando a dismisura degli aspetti in modo da poterne oscurare totalmente altri. E' un'operazione da falsari, per arricchirsi ma da falsari. Tu dici che hai bisogno di distogliere la tua mente con qualcosa di "intenso", ahimé, un po' come si fa con l'alcool. Si beve per dimenticare. Quest'uomo per te è stato una forma di alcoolismo, ma ne parli come un alcoolista parla dell'alcool: mi distoglie. Posso farne a meno quando voglio. Non corro nessun pericolo, sono io che controllo.


Narcisismo e dipendenza affettiva :unhappy:  Binomio aberrante :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Vero. Ho bevuto tanto nei mesi scorsi. Non ero alcolizzata, ma inutile negare: bevevo troppo. E quando me lo facevano notare, negavo. E ho fatto un sacco di casini e questi casini mi hanno fatto stare tanto male e adesso basta. Non me ne frega niente del mio ex. *Mi piace sentirmi dire che sono meravigliosa e una grande donna dopo essermi sentita uno schifo di persona per tanto tempo*. Non gli permetterò di farmi di nuovo male. E sì: posso smettere quando voglio, proprio come ho fatto con l'alcool


Mi dispiace leggere questo. Ma vedi bene anche tu che sei nelle condizioni ideali per essere risucchiata di nuovo da quella giostra. Io mi auguro che tu faccia un passo indietro: credo di non sbagliare dicendo che non hai più il diritto di risalirci su quella giostra, adesso.
Piantala di fare casini, se non vuoi che ti facciano del male.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ecco, me ne ha mandato uno proprio adesso "Sei stupenda. Ciao"
> Così, senza nessun motivo
> ed è bello, sì, cazzo


Non è " senza nessun motivo",  ogni azione è motivata ... Sta a te capire quale sia, ciao


----------



## Innominata (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ecco, me ne ha mandato uno proprio adesso "Sei stupenda. Ciao"
> Così, senza nessun motivo
> ed è bello, sì, cazzo


Se un uomo mi dicesse sei stupenda, per giunta senza motivo (come potrebbe ben essere), raccoglierei le cocche e fuggirei a gambe levate:malocchio:...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Se un uomo mi dicesse sei stupenda, per giunta senza motivo (come potrebbe ben essere), raccoglierei le cocche e fuggirei a gambe levate:malocchio:...


Si vabbè. Madonna santa, aiutame tu.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

non so, per me è così normale:santarellina:


----------



## Innominata (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Madonna santa, aiutame tu.


Altro sarebbe se con aria estasiata mi dicesse "sei bassa". Allora riabbasserei le cocche e i tacchi, e interromperei la fuga.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, non è vero che non corri alcun pericolo. Queste persone hanno bisogno di vivere nella testa di chi hanno succhiato per anni, che hanno avuto come protesi, su cui hanno provato il proprio potere. Coltivarsi a vicenda il proprio potere soggiogante sull'altro certo che è intenso, dirò di più: è una delle esperienze più intense, ma non in senso strutturante, bensì destrutturante. Tutto viene retrocesso e dimenticato, in favore di un narcisismo da nutrire e allevare e rivitalizzare con il pensiero dell'altro. Si alllude continuamente a una vicendevole meravigliosità, a un'esclusività così poco condivisibile agli altri e così misteriosa da essere in realtà subdola. Ci si costruisce un'identità a vicenda megalomanicamente, per solleticare un po' lubricamente questo narcisismo che deve allestire una parata di tributi reciproci ed esclusivi tanto più eccitanti quanto più allusivi, amplificando a dismisura degli aspetti in modo da poterne oscurare totalmente altri. E' un'operazione da falsari, per arricchirsi ma da falsari. Tu dici che hai bisogno di distogliere la tua mente con qualcosa di "intenso", ahimé, un po' come si fa con l'alcool. Si beve per dimenticare. Quest'uomo per te è stato una forma di alcoolismo, ma ne parli come un alcoolista parla dell'alcool: mi distoglie. Posso farne a meno quando voglio. Non corro nessun pericolo, sono io che controllo.


Hai ben descritto la situazione. Poi chi ha provato a dominare come ha fatto lui  non ne trova facilmente altre e la disponibilità di Quintina può ravvivargli quelle fantasie.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Vero. Ho bevuto tanto nei mesi scorsi. Non ero alcolizzata, ma inutile negare: bevevo troppo. E quando me lo facevano notare, negavo. E ho fatto un sacco di casini e questi casini mi hanno fatto stare tanto male e adesso basta. Non me ne frega niente del mio ex. Mi piace sentirmi dire che sono meravigliosa e una grande donna dopo essermi sentita uno schifo di persona per tanto tempo. Non gli permetterò di farmi di nuovo male. E sì: posso smettere quando voglio, proprio come ho fatto con l'alcool


:sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, per me è così normale:santarellina:


verde mio.
per avermi rubato la battuta!

fff:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Altro sarebbe se con aria estasiata mi dicesse "sei bassa". Allora riabbasserei le cocche e i tacchi, e interromperei la fuga.


Secondo me a voialtre mezzane tradite v'è andato perso qualcosa nel processo (del tradimento) che purtroppo vi ha lasciato assai più stordite di prima, nonostante i fantasiosi voli pindarici e la poetica da tastiera usb e occhioni lucidi gonfi di sentimento che propinate qui e lì sul forum, roba buona per la fiera del sentimento da discount e della correttezza formale di chi più che uso ne fa abuso a titolo del tutto personale. Vabbè.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me a voialtre mezzane tradite v'è andato perso qualcosa nel processo (del tradimento) che purtroppo vi ha lasciato assai più stordite di prima, nonostante i fantasiosi voli pindarici e la poetica da tastiera usb e occhioni lucidi gonfi di sentimento che propinate qui e lì sul forum, roba buona per la fiera del sentimento da discount e della correttezza formale di chi più che uso ne fa abuso a titolo del tutto personale. Vabbè.


A parte che si chiama mezzana chi procura incontri tra uomini e donne e non ne capisco l'uso nel contesto, anche il resto non l'ho capito. Il tradimento non c'entra una cippa con il considerare accettabili complimenti sopra le righe.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che si chiama mezzana chi procura incontri tra uomini e donne e non ne capisco l'uso nel contesto, anche il resto non l'ho capito. Il tradimento non c'entra una cippa con il considerare accettabili complimenti sopra le righe.


Brunella sembri un incrocio tra S. Maria Goretti e Robocop con una spruzzata di Zanichelli.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me a voialtre mezzane tradite v'è andato perso qualcosa nel processo (del tradimento) che purtroppo vi ha lasciato assai più stordite di prima, nonostante i fantasiosi voli pindarici e la poetica da tastiera usb e occhioni lucidi gonfi di sentimento che propinate qui e lì sul forum, roba buona per la fiera del sentimento da discount e della correttezza formale di chi più che uso ne fa abuso a titolo del tutto personale. Vabbè.


ad essere  stordite come innominata vorrebbero essere in tante


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad essere stordite come innominata vorrebbero essere in tante


Il discorso era più in generale.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso era più in generale.


dal generale allo specifico il passo è breve


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dal generale allo specifico il passo è breve


Minni, porca puttana. Se uno che ti conosce ti dice che "sei stupenda" non è che devi per forza pensare che questo sia un maniaco. O anche, per assurdo, uno che NON ti conosce. E' un complimento, ci può stare, non sei obbligata a nient'altro. Mica ti stai offrendo in sacrificio al Maligno se te lo prendi, sto complimento. Dai oh. E smucchiatevi, cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Minni, porca puttana. Se uno che ti conosce ti dice che "sei stupenda" non è che devi per forza pensare che questo sia un maniaco. *O anche, per assurdo, uno che NON ti conosce. E' un complimento, ci può stare, non sei obbligata a nient'altro. Mica ti stai offrendo in sacrificio al Maligno se te lo prendi, sto complimento. Dai oh. E smucchiatevi, cazzo.


ma ho già detto che è la normalità pour moi, di più non so.avranno le loro ragioni


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

un momento ..l'ex marito di quintina è ben altro discorso.in quel caso c'è di che dubitare


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ho già detto che è la normalità pour moi, di più non so.*avranno le loro ragioni*


E indovina quali sono?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un momento ..l'ex marito di quintina è ben altro discorso.in quel caso c'è di che dubitare


Sicuramente, ma si parlava in generale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E indovina quali sono?


quali sono?

comunque gliele ho chieste e ha risposto: "lo penso davvero, ti stimo e ti ho sempre stimato, mi sentirò sempre responsabile del nostro fallimento"

mi stima e mi ha sempre stimato! ma allora perché mi faceva sempre sentire l'ultima merda di questa terra? E cazzo, non aveva nemmeno il diploma delle superiori eppure si sentiva in diritto di dirmi "potevi prendere 30" se prendevo 29  perché la sua ex aveva la media del 30 (oltre ad essere una cubista strafiga che aveva orgasmi vaginali multipli mentre io ero grassa (!) e avevo solo sporadici orgasmi clitoridei)...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> *quali sono?
> 
> *comunque gliele ho chieste e ha risposto: "lo penso davvero, ti stimo e ti ho sempre stimato, mi sentirò sempre responsabile del nostro fallimento"
> 
> mi stima e mi ha sempre stimato! ma allora perché mi faceva sempre sentire l'ultima merda di questa terra? E cazzo, non aveva nemmeno il diploma delle superiori eppure si sentiva in diritto di dirmi "potevi prendere 30" se prendevo 29 perché la sua ex aveva la media del 30 (oltre ad essere una cubista strafiga che aveva orgasmi vaginali multipli mentre io ero grassa (!) e avevo solo sporadici orgasmi clitoridei)...


Toh:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me *a voialtre mezzane tradite v'è andato perso qualcosa nel processo (del tradimento) che purtroppo vi ha lasciato assai più stordite di prima*, nonostante i fantasiosi voli pindarici e la poetica da tastiera usb e occhioni lucidi gonfi di sentimento che propinate qui e lì sul forum, roba buona per la fiera del sentimento da discount e della correttezza formale di chi più che uso ne fa abuso a titolo del tutto personale. Vabbè.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Toh:


io mezzana tradita e traditrice


stordita sempre e comunque...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

*?*

perché stai decontestualizzando JB? il tema del 3D é quintina eilmsuo ex marito che non mi sembra si sia dimostrato in passato una mammoletta....sicuramente quintina é una persona stupenda ciò non toglie che se a dirglielo é un uomo che in passato l'ha svilita e ferita a mio avviso ci deve andare con i piedi di piombo...poi a tutte viene detto " sei stupenda" e ognuna valuta chi glelo dice ed in quale frangente le é stato detto...un padre o magari un uomo o un amico o un figlio...te quando lo dici ( se lo dici) perché lo fai....JB non ti sei ripreso dal 3D in cu é intervenuta Alessndra...mi sa...ciaoooooo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perché stai decontestualizzando JB? il tema del 3D é quintina eilmsuo ex marito che non mi sembra si sia dimostrato in passato una mammoletta....sicuramente quintina é una persona stupenda ciò non toglie che se a dirglielo é un uomo che in passato l'ha svilita e ferita a mio avviso ci deve andare con i piedi di piombo...poi a tutte viene detto " sei stupenda" e ognuna valuta chi glelo dice ed in quale frangente le é stato detto...un padre o magari un uomo o un amico o un figlio...te quando lo dici ( se lo dici) perché lo fai....JB non ti sei ripreso dal 3D in cu é intervenuta Alessndra...mi sa...ciaoooooo


Fiamme, spegni l'ipad ed accendi il cervello, che è tutto partito da questa considerazione assai generica:



Innominata ha detto:


> Se un uomo mi dicesse sei stupenda, per giunta senza motivo (come potrebbe ben essere), raccoglierei le cocche e fuggirei a gambe levate:malocchio:...


Non ci vuole tanto, eh.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fiamme, spegli l'ipad ed accendi il cervello, che è tutto partito da questa considerazione assai generica:
> 
> 
> 
> Non ci vuole tanto, eh.



ma cosa sono le cocche?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

a parte che non sono con ipad ma con cell, sai benissimo che nelle ultime pagine si é concentrato il contenuto del 3d Su quintina .... Peraltro visto che si può dire a qualcuno" sei stupenda" senza motivazione sei autorizzato a scrivermelo .tanto non c'é nessuna motivazione per cui si fa giusto?...ciaooooo con simpatia ehhh


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma cosa sono le cocche?


gli angoli del grembiule mi pare


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a parte che non sono con ipad ma con cell, sai benissimo che nelle ultime pagine si é concentrato il contenuto del 3d Su quintina .... Peraltro visto che si può dire a qualcuno" sei stupenda" senza motivazione sei autorizzato a scrivermelo .tanto non c'é nessuna motivazione per cui si fa giusto?...ciaooooo con simpatia ehhh


Boh. Ma ti ci impegni tanto a non capire un cazzo o ti viene naturale? Perchè se una fa una considerazione più generale non si può ampliare il discorso? C'è qualche norma in merito che lo vieta? Sei stupida (o stupenda)? Senza contare, scema di guerra, che io NON HO DETTO che non ci sia una motivazione, una motivazione c'è sempre, ho scritto che non necessariamente è una motivazione da maniaco/assassino/stalker/svitatodicapoccia o che cazzo ne so.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma cosa sono le cocche?


Mmm. Non so. Il plurale di cocca? Ma dove l'ho scritto?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Ma ti ci impegni tanto a non capire un cazzo o ti viene naturale? Perchè se una fa una considerazione più generale non si può ampliare il discorso? C'è qualche norma in merito che lo vieta? Sei stupida (o stupenda)? Senza contare, scema di guerra, che io NON HO DETTO che non ci sia una motivazione, una motivazione c'è sempre, ho scritto che non necessariamente è una motivazione da maniaco/assassino/stalker/svitatodicapoccia o che cazzo ne so.


  Ma dove abbamo scritto che in generalese uno ti dice sei stupenda vuol farti del male...io ho scritto che c'é sempre un motivo ho in generale detto quale? Nel caso SPECIFICO dI QUINTINA ci andrei cauta ....ah JB ma stanotte non hai scopato???? Rilassati ciccio...respira lentamente...già ti immagino viola .... Non vorrei mica farti venireun coccolone .... Ciaoooo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Ma dove abbamo scritto che in generalese uno ti dice sei stupenda vuol farti del male*...io ho scritto che c'é sempre un motivo ho in generale detto quale?* Nel caso SPECIFICO dI QUINTINA *ci andrei cauta ....ah JB ma stanotte non hai scopato???? Rilassati ciccio...respira lentamente...già ti immagino viola .... Non vorrei mica farti venireun coccolone .... Ciaoooo


Porca puttana. Lo ha scritto Innominata. Cioè che scapperebbe se un uomo blablabla. Da lì ho allargato il discorso perchè, mi pare, sia una palese fesseria. DEL CASO SPECIFICO DI QUINTINA io non ne ho parlato affatto, salvo quotare un post di Minerva che sostanzialmente mi trova d'accordo, cioè che il caso della nostra bacchettona che odia cazzi, tette e culi è assai più complesso. Cos'è che non ti torna? Cosa non hai capito? E' tipo la terza volta che ti scrivo lo stesso concetto. Qual'è il problema? Non si legge bene al cellulare? Stai male? Ti è morto l'amore dentro? Cos'è? Eh?


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana. Lo ha scritto Innominata. Cioè che scapperebbe se un uomo blablabla. Da lì ho allargato il discorso perchè, mi pare, sia una palese fesseria. DEL CASO SPECIFICO DI QUINTINA io non ne ho parlato affatto, salvo quotare un post di Minerva che sostanzialmente mi trova d'accordo, cioè che il caso della nostra bacchettona che odia cazzi, tette e culi è assai più complesso. Cos'è che non ti torna? Cosa non hai capito? E' tipo la terza volta che ti scrivo lo stesso concetto. Qual'è il problema? Non si legge bene al cellulare? Stai male? Ti è morto l'amore dentro? Cos'è? Eh?


ma perché stai litigando nel tred della quinty, sai che sei molesto?
pussa via


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma perché stai litigando nel tred della quinty*, sai che sei molesto?
> pussa via


Perchè purtroppo quando scrivo sono anche troppo buono.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana. Lo ha scritto Innominata. Cioè che scapperebbe se un uomo blablabla. Da lì ho allargato il discorso perchè, mi pare, sia una palese fesseria. DEL CASO SPECIFICO DI QUINTINA io non ne ho parlato affatto, salvo quotare un post di Minerva che sostanzialmente mi trova d'accordo, cioè che il caso della nostra bacchettona che odia cazzi, tette e culi è assai più complesso. Cos'è che non ti torna? Cosa non hai capito? E' tipo la terza volta che ti scrivo lo stesso concetto. Qual'è il problema? Non si legge bene al cellulare? Stai male? Ti è morto l'amore dentro? Cos'è? Eh?


 Mi é morto l'amore dentro ahh ahah son piegatain due dal ridere ..ma dove cavolole trovi ste perle di saggezza????!!! Comunque caro JB temo tu non sappia accettare l'ironia altrui e nemeno decodficarla... Vale solo unilateralmente se la usi tu....o forse hai solo una giornata no...ariciao...Min hai ragione ... Siamo stati invasivi e molesti...ah ah


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

ma poi come ti permetterti di darci a noi fiorellini freschi delle ruffiane
ma chiamo subito i miei avvocati e ti denuncio, anatema sacrilegio galattico


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi é morto l'amore dentro ahh ahah son piegatain due dal ridere ..ma dove cavolole trovi ste perle di saggezza????!!! Comunque caro JB temo tu non sappia accettare l'ironia altrui e nemeno decodficarla... Vale solo unilateralmente se la usi tu....o forse hai solo una giornata no...ariciao...Min hai ragione ... Siamo stati invasivi e molesti...ah ah


tu no


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi é morto l'amore dentro ahh ahah son piegatain due dal ridere ..ma dove cavolole trovi ste perle di saggezza????!!! *Comunque caro JB temo tu non sappia accettare l'ironia altrui e nemeno decodficarla... *Vale solo unilateralmente se la usi tu....o forse hai solo una giornata no...ariciao...Min hai ragione ... Siamo stati invasivi e molesti...ah ah


Fiammè, l'ironia del giorno dopo con me non funziona. Che ironia farai mai quando mostri palese balogia? Boh. Cià.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi come ti permetterti di darci a noi fiorellini* freschi *delle ruffiane
> ma chiamo subito i miei avvocati e ti denuncio, anatema sacrilegio galattico


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi come ti permetterti di darci a noi fiorellini freschi delle ruffiane
> ma chiamo subito i miei avvocati e ti denuncio, anatema sacrilegio galattico


No, era delle mentecatte. Non ruffiane.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> View attachment 7062


avrai notizie pure tu dal mio team di avvocati .:ira:
il cielo salvi le carampane


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> avrai notizie pure tu dal mio team di avvocati .:ira:
> il cielo salvi le carampane


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

attendo l'assegno.


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2013)

diciamo che i complimenti espressi dai "nemici" sanno un po' di viscido, difficile credere che siano sinceri e che non ci sia sotto chissà che

anche se si dice: gli amici si dicono sinceri, i nemici lo sono:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che i complimenti espressi dai "nemici" sanno un po' di viscido, difficile credere che siano sinceri e che non ci sia sotto chissà che
> 
> anche se si dice: gli amici si dicono sinceri, i nemici lo sono:singleeye:


Free, sei stupenda. Ti adoro, anzi: TI AMO. Sono pronto ad affrontare chiunque per te, anche Ultimo Sangre, che ovviamente non ha alcuna speranza. 


P.S: me lo dai il culo?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fiammè, l'ironia del giorno dopo con me non funziona. Che ironia farai mai quando mostri palese balogia? Boh. Cià.


  Balogia? Boh .... Ah ecco era l'ironia del giorno prima che ti ha disturbato.ora é chiaro .... Buona giornata JB


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, sei stupenda. Ti adoro, anzi: TI AMO. Sono pronto ad affrontare chiunque per te, anche Ultimo Sangre, che ovviamente non ha alcuna speranza.
> 
> 
> P.S: me lo dai il culo?



ma perchè fai così??:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Balogia? Boh .... Ah ecco era l'ironia del giorno prima che ti ha disturbato.ora é chiaro .... Buona giornata JB


Sì vabbè, ciao dai. CIAO.


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> avrai notizie pure tu dal mio team di avvocati .:ira:
> il cielo salvi le carampane


Giusto!
Una per tutte, tutte per una!
Come i moschettieri!


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, sei stupenda. Ti adoro, anzi: TI AMO. Sono pronto ad affrontare chiunque per te, anche Ultimo Sangre, che ovviamente non ha alcuna speranza.
> 
> 
> P.S: *me lo dai il culo?*



...................................................... (si. Lo so. Sono tre. Pazienza)

ma...ma...ti stai oscurizzando?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...................................................... (si. Lo so. Sono tre. Pazienza)
> 
> ma...ma...ti stai oscurizzando?


A me il culo è sempre piaciuto. Non lo sapevi?


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...................................................... (si. Lo so. Sono tre. Pazienza)
> 
> *ma...ma...ti stai oscurizzando?*



no, mi prende in giro
non capisco come mai


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me il culo è sempre piaciuto. Non lo sapevi?



mmm...no.
:unhappy:




che rischio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me il culo è sempre piaciuto. Non lo sapevi?



c'è qualcuno a cui non piace?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'è qualcuno a cui non piace?


Guarda: sì. Esistono anch'essi.


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'è qualcuno a cui non piace?



a Man. E a Mattia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Giugno 2013)

A me è morto l'amore dentro

comunque oggi mi hanno detto che sono morbida e passionale lo stesso, anche con l'amore morto dentro, e mi ha fatto un gran piacere, perché non c'era dietro nessuna ragione strana


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> A me è morto l'amore dentro
> 
> comunque oggi mi hanno detto che sono morbida e passionale lo stesso, anche con l'amore morto dentro, e mi ha fatto un gran piacere, perché non c'era dietro nessuna ragione strana



Stella,

a te non potrà mai morire l'amore dentro.
Si sta riposando, è profondamente addormentato.
Tornerà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Non so. Il plurale di cocca? Ma dove l'ho scritto?


Non l'hai scritto tu ma Inno. 'Qui ricomparve Lucia, col grembiule così carico di noci, che lo reggeva a fatica, tenendone le due cocche in alto, con le braccia tese ed allungate'. per rendere l'idea.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a Man. E a Mattia.


Bhè dipende anche dal culo... eh! :rotfl::rotfl:

ma visto che si dice che "da dietro sei liceo" .....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Bhè dipende anche dal culo... eh! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma visto che si dice che "da dietro sei liceo" .....


Amico, no. Cioè, lo so che pare strano, ma davvero c'è gente a cui non piace l'articolo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Bhè dipende anche dal culo... eh! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma visto che si dice che "da dietro sei liceo" .....


appunto. dovrei essere in una botte di ferro.
Eppure...
mah.
Però Mattia è scusato. A lui piacciono i culi femminoni. E si può dire tutto del mio culo tranne che sia da femminone.:unhappy:

Man non ha scusati. A lui piacciono proprio quelle rachitiche tutte quindi.
Non è interessato e basta.
Quando gli ho paventato l'ipotesi è svenuto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico, no. Cioè, lo so che pare strano, ma davvero c'è gente a cui non piace l'articolo.


e pensare che io ho dovuto aspettare 40 anni prima di trovare una disposta a farlo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e pensare che io ho dovuto aspettare 40 anni prima di trovare una disposta a farlo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ellamadò.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ellamadò.




non posso entrare nel dettaglio..... ma non era una battuta. In nessuna delle mie storie precedente ho mai avuto compagne disposte al rapporto anale. La attuale invece molto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e pensare che io ho dovuto aspettare 40 anni prima di trovare una disposta a farlo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti era venuta l'idea mentre gattonavi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti era venuta l'idea mentre gattonavi?


e direi! quanti bei culetti in ospedale!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non posso entrare nel dettaglio..... ma non era una battuta. In nessuna delle mie storie precedente ho mai avuto compagne disposte al rapporto anale. La attuale invece molto!


Io tutte volenterose, ma con alcune era possibile con altre no.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io tutte volenterose, ma con alcune era possibile con altre no.


io direi che invece è stato possibile solo con questa. So già che quando finirà ( perchè è sicuro che finirà! ) mi mancherà molto! Al massimo prenderò Tebe di dietro visto la sua fauna poco propensa.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io tutte volenterose, ma con alcune era possibile con altre no.


non te lo avevamo chiesto, però


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non te lo avevamo chiesto, però


Ma sì parlava tra di noi, tu piuttosto che c'entri.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sì parlava tra di noi, tu piuttosto che c'entri.


si sentiva esclusa....


----------



## passerino (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a Man. E a Mattia.


scusate se mi intrometto... a me piace molto ma purtoppo ho avuto una brutta esperienza... mi sono preso la cistite..:condom: attenzione ometti... il culetto è pieno di batteri bastardoni, per cui mettete il profilattico quando lo fate...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto... a me piace molto ma purtoppo ho avuto una brutta esperienza... mi sono preso la cistite..:condom: attenzione ometti... il culetto è pieno di batteri bastardoni, per cui mettete il profilattico quando lo fate...


Passerino, con quel nick grazie al cazzo che capitano tutte a te.


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto... a me piace molto ma purtoppo ho avuto una brutta esperienza... mi sono preso la cistite..:condom: attenzione ometti... il culetto è pieno di batteri bastardoni, per cui mettete il profilattico quando lo fate...



adesso arriva Tebe e ci spiega meglio 'sta cosa


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> adesso arriva Tebe e ci spiega meglio 'sta cosa


:yes:


----------



## passerino (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Passerino, con quel nick grazie al cazzo che capitano tutte a te.


anche io ti voglio bene....


----------



## passerino (4 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> adesso arriva Tebe e ci spiega meglio 'sta cosa


posso farlo anche io.... nn sono un medico ma qualcosa di simile.... 
allora il cavo retto ha in se eubatteri ma anche cattivi batteri tipo coli, o altra roba del genere... alcuni di essi acquisiscono resistenza agli ab.... quando saltano la barriera, essi entrano neli uretere o si annidano nella sacca dove prolificano.... se nn ben curata possono generare problemi più seri tipi infiammazioni ai reni....


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si sentiva esclusa....


 sai che ti potrei ciecare pure l'altro di occhietto?


----------



## Sole (4 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto... a me piace molto ma purtoppo ho avuto una brutta esperienza... mi sono preso la cistite..:condom: attenzione ometti... il culetto è pieno di batteri bastardoni, per cui mettete il profilattico quando lo fate...


 Ommadonna, ma non è vero dai! Hai avuto sfiga!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunella sembri un incrocio tra S. Maria Goretti e Robocop con una spruzzata di Zanichelli.


Blow window a volte mi sembri un po' fuori e non capisci un piffero.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana. Lo ha scritto Innominata. Cioè che scapperebbe se un uomo blablabla. Da lì ho allargato il discorso perchè, mi pare, sia una palese fesseria. DEL CASO SPECIFICO DI QUINTINA io non ne ho parlato affatto, salvo quotare un post di Minerva che sostanzialmente mi trova d'accordo, cioè che il caso della nostra bacchettona che odia cazzi, tette e culi è assai più complesso. Cos'è che non ti torna? Cosa non hai capito? E' tipo la terza volta che ti scrivo lo stesso concetto. Qual'è il problema? Non si legge bene al cellulare? Stai male? Ti è morto l'amore dentro? Cos'è? Eh?


Non hai capito un cazzo e ti fa fatica ammetterlo. Ammettilo!


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto... a me piace molto ma purtoppo ho avuto una brutta esperienza... mi sono preso la cistite..:condom: attenzione ometti... il culetto è pieno di batteri bastardoni, per cui mettete il profilattico quando lo fate...



ma più che altro non fare mai sesso "normale" dopo aver fatto anal.
Ma mai mai e mai.
Se si comincia con l'anal si finisce con l'anal.
Lo sanno anche i sassi di lothar


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> posso farlo anche io.... nn sono un medico ma qualcosa di simile....
> allora il cavo retto ha in se eubatteri ma anche cattivi batteri tipo coli, o altra roba del genere... alcuni di essi acquisiscono resistenza agli ab.... quando saltano la barriera, essi entrano neli uretere o si annidano nella sacca dove prolificano.... se nn ben curata possono generare problemi più seri tipi infiammazioni ai reni....





Tebe ha detto:


> ma più che altro non fare mai sesso "normale" dopo aver fatto anal.
> Ma mai mai e mai.
> Se si comincia con l'anal si finisce con l'anal.
> Lo sanno anche i sassi di lothar


Mica rischia infezioni solo lei.


----------



## Sole (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma più che altro non fare mai sesso "normale" dopo aver fatto anal.
> Ma mai mai e mai.
> Se si comincia con l'anal si finisce con l'anal.
> Lo sanno anche i sassi di lothar


Boh, io queste regole in anni e anni di sesso non le ho mai seguite e non è mai successo niente, né a me né agli uomini con cui sono stata.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, io queste regole in anni e anni di sesso non le ho mai seguite e non è mai successo niente, né a me né agli uomini con cui sono stata.


La fortuna arride agli audaci. Una cistite capita di frequente ai comuni mortali.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo e ti fa fatica ammetterlo. Ammettilo!


Brunè per l'amore di Gesù. Come dice Ultimo "sta tutto scritto". Senti, parliamo di cose serie piuttosto: ma tu ad anale come stai messa?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma più che altro non fare mai sesso "normale" dopo aver fatto anal.
> Ma mai mai e mai.
> Se si comincia con l'anal si finisce con l'anal.
> Lo sanno anche i sassi di lothar


Ma basta cambiare preservativo, eh.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma basta cambiare preservativo, eh.


volevo dirlo io


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2013)

per sentito dire eh


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che ti potrei ciecare pure l'altro di occhietto?


leccandolo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma più che altro non fare mai sesso "normale" dopo aver fatto anal.
> Ma mai mai e mai.
> Se si comincia con l'anal si finisce con l'anal.
> Lo sanno anche i sassi di lothar


ma vuoi mettere il piacere di una penetrazione alternata anale - vaginale ad intermittenza!  Lei sviene quasi! E via di squirtingggggggggggggg!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Giugno 2013)

Ma come siete finiti a parlare di culi penetrati in questo thread?


----------



## Innominata (4 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi come ti permetterti di darci a noi fiorellini freschi delle ruffiane
> ma chiamo subito i miei avvocati e ti denuncio, anatema sacrilegio galattico


:sonar:
Eppure ci sono notazioni per cui riabbasserei le cocche e mi fermerei per qualche domanda.  Continuo a dire, e sul serio, che con un sei stupenda scapperei a gambe levate, non prima di essermi un attimo girata a raspare bene per terra (e poi vai di cocche:up
JB, sono certa che, per esempio,  sai dire, oltre che di peggio, anche di meglio!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma come siete finiti a parlare di culi penetrati in questo thread?


Chiedilo a JB.


----------



## Innominata (4 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La fortuna arride agli audaci. Una cistite capita di frequente ai comuni mortali.


Un memorabile Proteus Mirabilis. Una terribile pagina biografica:unhappy:.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un memorabile Proteus Mirabilis. Una terribile pagina biografica:unhappy:.


:up:Quando si parla di sesso, sigarette e alcol (e anche altre cosette) le reazioni sono sempre irrazionali con tutti che si sentono immortali e capaci di smettere quando vogliono. Chi ha provato le conseguenze di magari lievi imprudenze è più realistico.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> :sonar:
> Eppure ci sono notazioni per cui riabbasserei le cocche e mi fermerei per qualche domanda. Continuo a dire, e sul serio, che con un sei stupenda scapperei a gambe levate, non prima di essermi un attimo girata a raspare bene per terra (e poi vai di cocche:up
> *JB, sono certa che, per esempio, sai dire, oltre che di peggio, anche di meglio*!


Più che altro stai sicura che da me non scapperesti neanche se mi avvicinassi con un'ascia in mano.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica rischia infezioni solo lei.


no certo, ma noi in quanto riceventi siamo più soggette.
Ma sai quante donne si beccano l'escherichia coli alla patata perchè fanno anal e poi normal senza lavarsi o usare un preservativo pulito?
Un invasione di ultracorpi.
Poi certo te la curi, ma intanto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:Quando si parla di sesso, sigarette e alcol (e anche altre cosette) le reazioni sono sempre irrazionali con tutti che si sentono immortali e capaci di smettere quando vogliono. Chi ha provato le conseguenze di magari lievi imprudenze è più realistico.


hai deciso di smettere con il sesso???


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai deciso di smettere con il sesso???



Vedi perchè sta così?


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, io queste regole in anni e anni di sesso non le ho mai seguite e non è mai successo niente, né a me né agli uomini con cui sono stata.


Meglio.
Io sto solo dicendo a livello medico cosa dicono si dovrebbe fare.
Personalmente i rari casi che ho avuto la fortuna di fare anal ho seguito la regola medica.
Imprinting dei medici in famiglia suppongo.
Quando ti fanno la cronistoria di tutto ciò che c'è lì dietro raccontandoti pure l'incidenza ginecologica delle infezioni ginecologiche derivate da.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma basta cambiare preservativo, eh.


infatti. Parlavo nel caso non si usasse.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi perchè sta così?


in effetti. 

vabbè c'è rimedio. JB pensati tu. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere il piacere di una penetrazione alternata anale - vaginale ad intermittenza!  Lei sviene quasi! E via di squirtingggggggggggggg!!!



Mi spiace. L'alternativa anale vaginale non mi attizza per niente.
:unhappy:
Mi vengono in mente solo i batteri dell'intestino che viaggerebbero beati per la mia patata delicatissima.
No no.
:unhappy::unhappy:


Passo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiace. L'alternativa anale vaginale non mi attizza per niente.
> :unhappy:
> Mi vengono in mente solo i batteri dell'intestino che viaggerebbero beati per la mia *patata delicatissima.
> *No no.
> ...


si certo... :rotfl::rotfl:





Tebe ha detto:


> infatti. Parlavo nel caso non si usasse.


ok allora segno. Comunque stamattina le ho raccontato le tue perplessità mediche familiari. Non gliene può fregare de meno! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si certo... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perchè ridi?
Ho la patata delicata, è assodato.
Disreattiva come la pelle.


Mica come il tuo pipino di amianto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè ridi?
> Ho la patata delicata, è assodato.
> Disreattiva come la pelle.
> 
> ...


Ethernit prego :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ethernit prego :rotfl:



Ehm.... scelta sbagliata mi sa.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm.... scelta sbagliata mi sa.....


dici che non prenderò un po di soldini?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dici che non prenderò un po di soldini?



l'eternit è cancerogeno stellino :nuke:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiace. L'alternativa anale vaginale non mi attizza per niente.
> :unhappy:
> Mi vengono in mente solo i batteri dell'intestino che viaggerebbero beati per la mia patata delicatissima.
> No no.
> ...



in effetti...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no certo, ma noi in quanto riceventi siamo più soggette.
> Ma sai quante donne si beccano l'escherichia coli alla patata perchè fanno anal e poi normal senza lavarsi o usare un preservativo pulito?
> Un invasione di ultracorpi.
> Poi certo te la curi, ma intanto.


Avevo letto in un libro "non mettere nulla in vagina che non metteresti in bocca"


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai deciso di smettere con il sesso???


Basta usare ragionevoli precauzioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiace. L'alternativa anale vaginale non mi attizza per niente.
> :unhappy:
> Mi vengono in mente solo i batteri dell'intestino che viaggerebbero beati per la mia patata delicatissima.
> No no.
> ...


quotissimo. Sono cose assolutamente antiigieniche, e se ti becchi un'infezione da colibatteri poi ti passa la voglia.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi perchè sta così?


E tu perché stai così?:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si certo... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poi certamente vi lavate le mani prima di mangiare e protestate al ristorante se c'è un capello sulla tovaglia. Certe fesserie me le aspetterei da quindicenni ignoranti, non da adulti.


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quotissimo. Sono cose assolutamente antiigieniche, e se ti becchi un'infezione da colibatteri poi ti passa la voglia.



concordo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi *certamente *vi lavate le mani prima di mangiare e protestate al ristorante se c'è un capello sulla tovaglia. Certe fesserie me le aspetterei da quindicenni ignoranti, non da adulti.


si certo. Perchè non ti apri un topic e non ti rispondi da sola? 

minchia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si certo. Perchè non ti apri un topic e non ti rispondi da sola?
> 
> minchia.


perchè passare dall'orifizio anale a quello vaginale è OGGETTIVAMENTE pericoloso, dal punto di vista igienico. Con questo non è detto che MATEMATICAMENTE ti becchi un'infezione. Ma per lo stesso motivo per cui ci si lava le mani prima di mangiare, ci si dovrebbe lavare qualcos'altro tra l'una e l'altra cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè passare dall'orifizio anale a quello vaginale è OGGETTIVAMENTE pericoloso, dal punto di vista igienico. Con questo non è detto che MATEMATICAMENTE ti becchi un'infezione. Ma per lo stesso motivo per cui ci si lava le mani prima di mangiare, ci si dovrebbe lavare qualcos'altro tra l'una e l'altra cosa.



Vero. Magari però la simpatica amica del Gatto con gli stivali va di clistere e battericida prima di ogni rapporto.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu perché stai così?:mexican:


Così affascinante, dici? Lo nacqui.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero. Magari però la simpatica amica del Gatto con gli stivali va di clistere e battericida prima di ogni rapporto.


E così si rovina l'intestino. Oh quando ci si vuole ostinare ci si ostina anche di fronte a cose che si imparano a due anni insieme all'uso del vasino. Oppure vi infilate ancora le biglie nel naso?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E così si rovina l'intestino. Oh quando ci si vuole ostinare ci si ostina anche di fronte a cose che si imparano a due anni insieme all'uso del vasino. Oppure vi infilate ancora le biglie nel naso?


Gesù mio, ma mica ti sto dicendo che lo faccio io. E poi non si rovina un cazzo niente, su. Che mica se lo fa due volte a giorno, in caso. Le attrici porno (o anche le escort che poi comunque fanno col preservativo) fanno così.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gesù mio, ma mica ti sto dicendo che lo faccio io. E poi non si rovina un cazzo niente, su. Che mica se lo fa due volte a giorno, in caso. Le attrici porno (o anche le escort che poi comunque fanno col preservativo) fanno così.


:nuke: è risaputo che non hanno problemi di salute. Ma che ti frega, non lo fai tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :nuke:* è risaputo che non hanno problemi di salute. *Ma che ti frega, non lo fai tu.


E' risaputo che sono le più controllate che ci sono. Che poi abbiano o possano avere problemi come tutto il resto dell'umanità è evidente. E poi oh, daje, io non chiedo di fare mica il clistere a chicchessia. Sto dicendo che fanno così, è vero, e saranno pure affari loro.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' risaputo che sono le più controllate che ci sono. Che poi abbiano o possano avere problemi come tutto il resto dell'umanità è evidente. E poi oh, daje, io non chiedo di fare mica il clistere a chicchessia. Sto dicendo che fanno così, è vero, e saranno pure affari loro.


Anche chi lavorava nella fabbrica di eternit ha avuto problemi, più gravi. Non erano problemi come quelli di tutti gli altri, erano specifici per quel lavoro. Anche facendo sesso ci sono problemi specifici. Esistono anche precauzioni di igiene di base e escamotage che invece sono dannosi. Per carità c'è anche chi si soffia il naso con i mattoni, ognuno fa quel che crede.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche chi lavorava nella fabbrica di eternit ha avuto problemi, più gravi. Non erano problemi come quelli di tutti gli altri, erano specifici per quel lavoro. Anche facendo sesso ci sono problemi specifici. Esistono anche precauzioni di igiene di base e escamotage che invece sono dannosi. Per carità c'è anche chi si soffia il naso con i mattoni, ognuno fa quel che crede.


Beh se conosci le persone di Casale...
Scoprirai che quei problemi li hanno avuti anche un sacco di persone che non lavoravano nella fabbrica...
Non facciamo paragoni da schifo, per pietà...

Che a Casale si muore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero. Magari però la simpatica amica del Gatto con gli stivali va *di clistere e battericida prima di ogni rapporto.*


...e con questo romantico idillio anche oggi abbiamo contribuito alla poVesia del creato


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche chi lavorava nella fabbrica di eternit ha avuto problemi, più gravi. Non erano problemi come quelli di tutti gli altri, erano specifici per quel lavoro. Anche facendo sesso ci sono problemi specifici. Esistono anche precauzioni di igiene di base e escamotage che invece sono dannosi. Per carità c'è anche chi si soffia il naso con i mattoni, ognuno fa quel che crede.


Facendo qualsiasi cosa ci sono problemi specifici, la discriminante è se lo sai o meno. Le/i pornostar o le escort lo sanno, quelli della eternit NO. Che razza di parallelismi. E Madonna mia. E, in consapevolezza, useranno le precauzioni che riterrano più opportune come chiunque faccia una qualunque attività con un minimo di discernimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...e con questo romantico idillio anche oggi abbiamo contribuito alla poVesia del creato


Ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahah! Ma che devo dirti se non: eh, lo fanno, lo fanno.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facendo qualsiasi cosa ci sono problemi specifici, la discriminante è se lo sai o meno. Le/i pornostar o le escort lo sanno, quelli della eternit NO. Che razza di parallelismi. E Madonna mia. E, in consapevolezza, useranno le precauzioni che riterrano più opportune come chiunque faccia una qualunque attività con un minimo di discernimento.


Appunto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche chi lavorava nella fabbrica di eternit ha avuto problemi, più gravi. Non erano problemi come quelli di tutti gli altri, erano specifici per quel lavoro. Anche facendo sesso ci sono problemi specifici. Esistono anche precauzioni di igiene di base e escamotage che invece sono dannosi. Per carità c'è anche chi si soffia il naso con i mattoni, ognuno fa quel che crede.


Ahhh ora abbiamo capito perchè hai smesso. Ipocondriaca!!! 




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...e con questo romantico idillio anche oggi abbiamo contribuito alla poVesia del creato


e' molto più romantico e poetico farglielo mentre lei si mette a pecora e poi corre in bagno.... :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ahhh ora abbiamo capito perchè hai smesso. Ipocondriaca!!!


E va be' giochiamo a far finta di non capirci :singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E va be' giochiamo a far finta di non capirci :singleeye:


E cosa posso farci... sono un giocherellone


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.


Ma quale appunto. Senti: ma tu il popò? Terra incognita o no?


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io tutte volenterose, ma con alcune era possibile con altre no.


ma è un tutte riferito a rapporti extraconiugali ?
ma che figata per tua moglie


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un tutte riferito a rapporti extraconiugali ?
> ma che figata per tua moglie


eddai dopo ci si lava!!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un tutte riferito a rapporti extraconiugali ?
> ma che figata per tua moglie


Eh, hai visto. Non tutte, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale appunto. Senti: ma tu il popò? Terra incognita o no?


E il tuo? Accetti solo le dita? Dopo le succhi? Gradisci dildo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eddai dopo ci si lava!!


ma che hai oggi? ti sei fumato un processore?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il tuo? Accetti solo le dita? Dopo le succhi? Gradisci dildo?


Ah-ah! Prima il tuo. Poi rispondo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

ma perché continuate a parlare di culi in un thread sul perdono???


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché continuate a parlare di culi in un thread sul perdono???


Perchè sono loro.

Ciao chicca, come va?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché continuate a parlare di culi in un thread sul perdono???


Chiedilo a JB.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè sono loro.
> 
> Ciao chicca, come va?


benino

e tu? stai meglio? sei più svenuta? sei andata dal dottore?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma perché continuate a parlare di culi in un thread sul perdono???


Perchè ormai qui non si parla d'altro 
ogni occasione è buona:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiedilo a JB.


JB tu poi hai scritto che le tiri per i capelli mentre le sbatti e questa è una roba che mi faceva proprio il mio ex di cui si parla qui ed è una roba che mi ha lasciato una specie di trauma e dopo di lui non ho mai più permesso di fare a nessuno, anzi, l'ho proprio sempre detto in anticipo, tipo: se mai un giorno tromberemo non devi mai e poi mai tirarmi per i capelli


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> benino
> 
> e tu? stai meglio? sei più svenuta? sei andata dal dottore?



Non sono più svenuta, anche se ci sono stata vicino. Ma non ho avuto tempo di andare dal dottore. Cmq sto decisamente meglio fisicamente, mi sono ripresa da quella botta.

Aspetto fiduciosa le prossime :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> JB tu poi hai scritto che le tiri per i capelli mentre le sbatti e questa è una roba che mi faceva proprio il mio ex di cui si parla qui ed è una roba che mi ha lasciato una specie di trauma e dopo di lui non ho mai più permesso di fare a nessuno, anzi, l'ho proprio sempre detto in anticipo, tipo: se mai un giorno tromberemo non devi mai e poi mai tirarmi per i capelli


Sì. Cioè, lo terrò presente se mai dovessi piombarti a secco.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> JB tu poi hai scritto che le tiri per i capelli mentre le sbatti e questa è una roba che mi faceva proprio il mio ex di cui si parla qui ed è una roba che mi ha lasciato una specie di trauma e dopo di lui non ho mai più permesso di fare a nessuno, anzi, l'ho proprio sempre detto in anticipo, tipo: se mai un giorno tromberemo non devi mai e poi mai tirarmi per i capelli


Vedi che l'attinenza l'hai trovata tu?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che l'attinenza l'hai trovata tu?



Sì, ma non parlavo del culo comunque... Mi tirava per i capelli ogni volta che arrivava da dietro


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sono più svenuta, anche se ci sono stata vicino. Ma non ho avuto tempo di andare dal dottore. Cmq sto decisamente meglio fisicamente, mi sono ripresa da quella botta.
> 
> Aspetto fiduciosa le prossime :mrgreen:


Cali di zucchero o coma etilico?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, ma non parlavo del culo comunque... Mi tirava per i capelli ogni volta che arrivava da dietro


Tu no. Ma evidentemente altri hanno fatto delle associazioni mentali. Non credo in riferimento a te ma a loro stessi e hanno voluto confermarsi che non erano violenti.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto in un libro "non mettere nulla in vagina che non metteresti in bocca"


:carneval:
Mi è venuto in mente che ho messo in bocca cose alimentari che non mi sognerei mai di mettermi in _vagina.
_Però si.
Quoto.

Un cazzo che è appena passato nel mio intestino non lo metterei in bocca e nemmeno lì.

Bei discorsi oggi.
Peccato che ho internet che va e viene ed è un dramma...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :carneval:
> Mi è venuto in mente che ho messo in bocca cose alimentari che non mi sognerei mai di mettermi in _vagina.
> _Però si.
> Quoto.
> ...


beato lui! .... :rotfl:

io una bella colonscopia con lingua te la farei :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :carneval:
> Mi è venuto in mente che ho messo in bocca cose alimentari che non mi sognerei mai di mettermi in _vagina.
> _Però si.
> Quoto.
> ...


In effetti non metterei 'nduia in vagina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passerino (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :carneval:
> Mi è venuto in mente che ho messo in bocca cose alimentari che non mi sognerei mai di mettermi in _vagina.
> _Però si.
> Quoto.
> ...


tebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E così si rovina l'intestino. Oh quando ci si vuole ostinare ci si ostina anche di fronte a cose che si imparano a due anni insieme all'uso del vasino. *Oppure vi infilate ancora le biglie nel naso?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Io sono stata una brava bambina e non mi sono mai e dico mai infilata una biglia nel naso.
> E nemmeno da altre parti, ci tengo a sottolinearlo.
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> beato lui! .... :rotfl:
> 
> io una bella colonscopia con lingua te la farei :rotfl:


Minchia gattino, hai rotto tutti gli indugi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E così si rovina l'intestino. Oh quando ci si vuole ostinare ci si ostina anche di fronte a cose che si imparano a due anni insieme all'uso del vasino. *Oppure vi infilate ancora le biglie nel naso?[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, ma non parlavo del culo comunque... Mi tirava per i capelli ogni volta che arrivava da dietro


Perchè lo colleghi al fatto che era violento in genere o perchè lo faceva con violenza e non come gioco?





.a me piace molto :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cali di zucchero o coma etilico?



Esaurimento fisico e mentale, tutto qui.

Dopo la birra che mi hai offerto, non ho toccato altro alcool :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> beato lui! .... :rotfl:
> 
> i*o una bella colonscopia con lingua te la farei *:rotfl:


Però poi dubito di baciarti in bocca. 
Sallo.
A meno che non vai a lavarti i denti e ti sciacqui con lo idosan


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti non metterei 'nduia in vagina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ecco.
:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè lo colleghi al fatto che era violento in genere o perchè lo faceva con violenza e non come gioco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perché con lui il sesso era sempre animalesco e io invece che - come diceva qualcuno qui dentro tanto tempo fa - sono *un'anima pura*... avrei voluto un po' di dolcezza ogni tanto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia gattino, hai rotto tutti gli indugi.


ma vaaaa.... questo è niente. Le mando PM molto più violenti con foto succinte in posa ultra seCSy e lei non mi caga di pezza. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perché con lui il sesso era sempre animalesco e io invece che - come diceva qualcuno qui dentro tanto tempo fa - sono *un'anima pura*... avrei voluto un po' di dolcezza ogni tanto



Ma va a cagare va:carneval:


vedi Brunetta che ogni tanto mando a cagare. Ma certe cose non si possono leggere:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perché con lui il sesso era sempre animalesco e io invece che - come diceva qualcuno qui dentro tanto tempo fa - sono *un'anima pura*... avrei voluto un po' di dolcezza ogni tanto


basterebbe variare... no? :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma va a cagare va:carneval:
> 
> 
> vedi Brunetta che ogni tanto mando a cagare. Ma certe cose non si possono leggere:mrgreen:


Io penso che un "va a cagare" si porta in tutte le stagioni e a volte è proprio quel che ci vuole. Stavolta non ce lo vedevo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma va a cagare va:carneval:
> 
> 
> vedi Brunetta che ogni tanto mando a cagare. Ma certe cose non si possono leggere:mrgreen:


ma è vero!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> basterebbe variare... no? :smile:



eh infatti

ma lui non variava

e ormai quella cosa dei capelli la associo a lui e non la tollero


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che un "va a cagare" si porta in tutte le stagioni e a volte è proprio quel che ci vuole. Stavolta non ce lo vedevo.


perché pensa che io non sia un'anima pura

ma non me lo dico da sola eh

c'era un utente qui che me lo diceva

altri mi chiamavano lurida però


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che un "va a cagare" si porta in tutte le stagioni e a volte è proprio quel che ci vuole. Stavolta non ce lo vedevo.


Perchè non conosci Quintina


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perché pensa che io non sia un'anima pura
> 
> ma non me lo dico da sola eh
> 
> ...


Quelli che ti conoscono bene


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perché pensa che io non sia un'anima pura
> 
> ma non me lo dico da sola eh
> 
> ...


Lascia stare l'appuntamento a Cadorna. ho avuto un impegno dell'ultimo secondo. Devo lavarmi i capelli...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Lascia stare l'appuntamento a Cadorna. ho avuto un impegno dell'ultimo secondo. Devo lavarmi i capelli...



ma non perché non mi lavo!!! lurida in quanto lurida traditrice!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perché pensa che io non sia un'anima pura
> 
> ma non me lo dico da sola eh
> 
> ...


Si può essere puri, nel senso di ingenui e bisognosi di delicatezze, anche quando non sembra.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non perché non mi lavo!!! lurida in quanto lurida traditrice!


No ma che hai capito... devo davvero lavarmi i capelli. :rotfl::rotfl:

:blank:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può essere puri, nel senso di ingenui e bisognosi di delicatezze, anche quando non sembra.



sì, infatti io sono pura, dolce e sensibile

e ingenua, sì

e bisognosa di delicatezze e coccole


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, infatti io sono pura, dolce e sensibile
> 
> e ingenua, sì
> 
> e bisognosa di delicatezze e coccole


merda merda merda... non avrai il mio scalpo! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, infatti io sono pura, dolce e sensibile
> 
> e ingenua, sì
> 
> e bisognosa di delicatezze e coccole


Ma anche bacchettona che schifa cazzi, tette e culi, ricordiamolo ai meno attenti.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma vaaaa.... questo è niente. Le mando PM molto più violenti con foto succinte in posa ultra seCSy e lei non mi caga di pezza. :mrgreen:



ops...eri tu?
pensavo fosse Cattivello e allora....



paura cattivello. E se poi gira tutti gli mp a Mattia?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ops...eri tu?
> pensavo fosse Cattivello e allora....
> 
> 
> ...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



scusa eh...sono famosa per darla via facile, mica perchè sono un fulmine di guerra.
Sei invornito?


:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusa eh...sono famosa per darla via facile, mica perchè sono un fulmine di guerra.
> Sei invornito?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


allora qualcuno deve averti ciulato l'account. la Tebe che dico io non ci sta proprio.....ed io che avrei fatto di tutto per assaggiare sto cioccolato con le nocciole. me tapino


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusa eh...sono famosa per darla via facile, mica perchè sono un fulmine di guerra.
> Sei invornito?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


allora qualcuno deve averti ciulato l'account. la Tebe che dico io non ci sta proprio.....ed io che avrei fatto di tutto per assaggiare sto cioccolato con le nocciole. me tapino


----------



## Sole (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto in un libro "non mettere nulla in vagina che non metteresti in bocca"


Ammetto di essere un po' incauta allora. Ma mi è andata sempre bene e non credo che cambierò abitudini.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ammetto di essere un po' incauta allora. Ma mi è andata sempre bene e non credo che cambierò abitudini.


perché scusa? ora che sei consapevole agisci con maggiore cautela, non ti sembra sensato?


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

comunque sto thread fa leggermente schifo... :unhappy:


----------



## Sole (5 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché scusa? ora che sei consapevole agisci con maggiore cautela, non ti sembra sensato?


 Io non amo molto il preservativo e l'ho usato prevalentemente quelle rarissime volte nella mia vita in cui ho avuto rapporti con persone che non conoscevo. Non riesco nemmeno a concepire l'idea di usare il preservativo avendo rapporti, anali o vaginali, con una persona che frequento stabilmente. Tra l'altro per me i rapporti anali sono frequenti come o forse più di quelli vaginali, e in anni non ho mai avuto nessun tipo di problema. Aggiungo che sono controllatissima dal punto di vista ginecologico. Ora non vorrei portarmi sfortuna da sola però.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto in un libro "non mettere nulla in vagina che non metteresti in bocca"


Ci hanno pure scritto un libro?:carneval: La gente non proprio come passare il tempo :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non amo molto il preservativo e l'ho usato prevalentemente quelle rarissime volte nella mia vita in cui ho avuto rapporti con persone che non conoscevo. Non riesco nemmeno a concepire l'idea di usare il preservativo avendo rapporti, anali o vaginali, con una persona che frequento stabilmente. Tra l'altro per me i rapporti anali sono frequenti come o forse più di quelli vaginali, e in anni non ho mai avuto nessun tipo di problema. Aggiungo che sono controllatissima dal punto di vista ginecologico. Ora non vorrei portarmi sfortuna da sola però.


Ma lo sai che molte da vecchie si fanno la popò addosso perchè hanno avuto tanti rapporti anali?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque sto thread fa leggermente schifo... :unhappy:


Dev'essermi sfuggito il vero significato dell'espressione 'cioccolato con le nocciole'. Spero di no.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci hanno pure scritto un libro?:carneval: La gente non proprio come passare il tempo :mrgreen:


Non sai che esistono libri sul sesso (oltre quelli porno)?:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu no. Ma evidentemente altri hanno fatto delle associazioni mentali. Non credo in riferimento a te ma a loro stessi e hanno voluto confermarsi che non erano violenti.


Ah però


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai che esistono libri sul sesso (oltre quelli porno)?:mexican:


Si ma un libro sulla tematica non lo leggerei nemmeno morta :mrgreen: se no dovrei leggere pure il libro" come evitare di storcerai a caviglia con  tacco  dodici correndo per una discesa" e non ho tempo di informati così tanto :mrgreen: tanto la ma ginecologa è mia cugina  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque sto thread fa leggermente schifo... :unhappy:


E comunque a volte sembra di essere alle medie. Molti caricano l'argomento 'sesso' di ironia, non so il perché.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> allora qualcuno deve averti ciulato l'account. la Tebe che dico io non ci sta proprio.....ed io che avrei fatto di tutto per *assaggiare sto cioccolato con le nocciole.* me tapino


Dopo aver parlato di anal tutto il tempo, escherichia coli, intestini vari e tutto il circo galattico dei batetri, cioccolato e nocciole, mi fa venire i brividi...:unhappy:

Mi state facendo diventare sensibile.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Dev'essermi sfuggito il vero significato dell'espressione 'cioccolato con le nocciole'. Spero di no.


è un liquido da svapare con la sigaretta elettronica di mia creazione e ho dato la ricetta a occhiverdi se vuole farselo da solo, se no glielo faccio io.
Nessun doppio senso.


Spero.:unhappy:


----------



## Innominata (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro stai sicura che da me non scapperesti neanche se mi avvicinassi con un'ascia in mano.


Non la paura mi fa scappare, sallo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Dev'essermi sfuggito il vero significato dell'espressione 'cioccolato con le nocciole'. Spero di no.





Tebe ha detto:


> Dopo aver parlato di anal tutto il tempo, escherichia coli, intestini vari e tutto il circo galattico dei batetri, cioccolato e nocciole, mi fa venire i brividi...:unhappy:
> 
> Mi state facendo diventare sensibile.


E poi sarei io quello malizioso??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Tebe ha detto:


> *è un liquido da svapare con la sigaretta elettronica *di mia creazione e ho dato la ricetta a occhiverdi se vuole farselo da solo, se no glielo faccio io.
> Nessun doppio senso.
> 
> Spero.:unhappy:


e direi!!! 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

*Ciao Quintina*

Ciao bella...

Avevo voglia di dirti che secondo me sei davvero un'anima pura.
Sei candida dentro, e nonostante tutto hai conservato una ingenuità che viene dalla tua fiducia nelle persone.
Lo penso davvero.

E penso che sei forte. Penso che anche solo restare in piedi con le cose che stai affrontando, sia un risultato eccezionale.
Ti sei ritrovata in mezzo a casini che non puoi controllare, e continui, anche acciaccata e ogni tanto scivolando, a cavalcare l'onda di cacca, cercando di proteggere i tuoi cari.
Questo è un successo grande.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E comunque a volte sembra di essere alle medie. Molti caricano l'argomento 'sesso' di ironia, non so il perché.



sinceramente se ti riferisci a questo 3d, direi che un minimo di ironia ci è stata bene.
E comunque l'ironia sta bene ovunque, a mio parere.
Se poi il cioccolato con le nocciole ha dato adito a pensieri strani, vabbè.
Abbiamo spiegato che non c'era il doppio senso.

Tutto risolto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sinceramente se ti riferisci a questo 3d, direi che un minimo di ironia ci è stata bene.
> E comunque l'ironia sta bene ovunque, a mio parere.
> Se poi il cioccolato con le nocciole ha dato adito a pensieri strani, vabbè.
> Abbiamo spiegato che non c'era il doppio senso.
> ...


abbiamo?


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao bella...
> 
> Avevo voglia di dirti che secondo me sei davvero un'anima pura.
> *Sei candida dentro,* e nonostante tutto hai conservato una ingenuità che viene dalla tua fiducia nelle persone.
> ...


lo penso anch'io


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2013)

*Dopo tanti anni si può perdonare?*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> E comunque a volte sembra di essere alle medie. Molti caricano l'argomento 'sesso' di ironia, non so il perché.


Forse perché ogni tanto questo forum serve anche per sparare 4 cazzate in allegria e il sesso si presta a questo,
A me non dispiace


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2013)

*Dopo tanti anni si può perdonare?*



Minerva ha detto:


> lo penso anch'io


Credo che lo pensiamo un po' tutti. Chi di noi la conosce anche fuori ha qualche motivo in più per pensarlo
Ovvio che tutto il resto sono battute che spesso fa lei per prima


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> abbiamo?


sono come le Minerve.
In tante in un unico corpo.

Stamattina sono nervosa, sallo.

Voglia di fumare maledizione...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono come le Minerve.
> In tante in un unico corpo.
> 
> Stamattina sono nervosa, sallo.
> ...


io sono messo peggio,e il guaio e'che moglie e ''altra'se ne sono accorte...io l'alibi' fumo non l'ho Tebina.potremmo fare una scappata al motel..che forse dopo ci calmiamo???


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono come le Minerve.
> In tante in un unico corpo.
> 
> Stamattina sono nervosa, sallo.
> ...


piove? 

io invece sono allegro. Come sempre


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono messo peggio,e il guaio e'che moglie e ''altra'se ne sono accorte...io l'alibi' fumo non l'ho Tebina.potremmo fare una scappata al motel..che forse dopo ci calmiamo???



bentornato, cominciavamo a preoccuparci!
Cosa vuol dire che moglie e altra se ne sono accorte?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bentornato, cominciavamo a preoccuparci!
> Cosa vuol dire che moglie e altra se ne sono accorte?


nn ero andato via..solo che venire qua'mi interessa sempre meno..

accorte che sono tipo un filo della corrente


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nn ero andato via..solo che venire qua'mi interessa sempre meno..
> 
> accorte che sono tipo un filo della corrente


MICIONE!!! VIENI QUA CHE TI COCCOLO TUTTO, BELLO MICIONE CASTRONE PANZONE PELOSONE MIO!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nn ero andato via..solo che venire qua'mi interessa sempre meno..
> 
> accorte che sono tipo un filo della corrente



ma scusa...tu ancora ...nulla?
Cioè.
Devo proprio portarti io in motel per darti una ripassata che te la ricorderai a vita?
:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa...tu ancora ...nulla?
> Cioè.
> Devo proprio portarti io in motel per darti una ripassata che te la ricorderai a vita?
> :mrgreen:[/QUOTE
> la vedro'la pross settimana,per certo...ma non motel..auto sui ns favolosi colli.spero di non restarci...ci sono troppi anni di differenza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma scusa...tu ancora ...nulla?
> ...


vabbè ti rimarrano altre 6 vite.... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nn ero andato via..solo che venire qua'mi interessa sempre meno..
> 
> accorte che sono tipo un filo della corrente


Ti sei ripreso finalmente dai bagordi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sinceramente se ti riferisci a questo 3d, direi che un minimo di ironia ci è stata bene.
> E comunque l'ironia sta bene ovunque, a mio parere.
> Se poi il cioccolato con le nocciole ha dato adito a pensieri strani, vabbè.
> Abbiamo spiegato che non c'era il doppio senso.
> ...


Non mi riferivo certo a quello... ho la fortuna di saper scherzare su tutto, in primis su me stessa.

Ma di solito scherzo con persone con cui ho complicitá e con chi apprezzo. Non per tutti è così, mi rendo conto.

Tu proprio c'entri meno di zero, tranqui


----------



## Sole (6 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E poi sarei io quello malizioso??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono maliziosissima


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma scusa...tu ancora ...nulla?
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao bella...
> 
> Avevo voglia di dirti che secondo me sei davvero un'anima pura.
> Sei candida dentro, e nonostante tutto hai conservato una ingenuità che viene dalla tua fiducia nelle persone.
> ...



Grazie mi hai fatta piangere


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Grazie mi hai fatta piangere


sono geloso :unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sono geloso :unhappy:



:inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io sono maliziosissima


io no.



ok scherzavo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono messo peggio,e il guaio e'che moglie e ''altra'se ne sono accorte...io l'alibi' fumo non l'ho Tebina.potremmo fare una scappata al motel..che forse dopo ci calmiamo???


che ti è successo Lotharone?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti sei ripreso finalmente dai bagordi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma dài...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ammetto di essere un po' incauta allora. Ma mi è andata sempre bene e non credo che cambierò abitudini.


perchè?


----------



## Sole (6 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> perchè?


Ho già risposto qua: http://www.tradimento.net/51-divorz...uo-perdonare?p=1142531&viewfull=1#post1142531 Ciao passante, spero tu stia bene!


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

bravo passy, adoro magritte


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ti è successo Lotharone?


C'è che lui aveva detto alla moglie che usciva a cena solo con me...
Ma la moglie ha trovato tuo capello nell'alfona...
Lui ha cercato di dire che io avevo stanato una vecchia compagna di università...dicendo appunto che certi esami del Dams...erano di veterinaria...insomma uno dei soliti casini...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Insomma un coperchio uscito male dalla fabbrica lothariana...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è che lui aveva detto alla moglie che usciva a cena solo con me...
> Ma la moglie ha trovato tuo capello nell'alfona...
> Lui ha cercato di dire che io avevo stanato una vecchia compagna di università...dicendo appunto che certi esami del Dams...erano di veterinaria...insomma uno dei soliti casini...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Insomma un coperchio uscito male dalla fabbrica lothariana...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Minchia che trittico.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che trittico.


Gnocca
Amici
Sangiovese

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ho già risposto qua: http://www.tradimento.net/51-divorz...uo-perdonare?p=1142531&viewfull=1#post1142531 Ciao passante, spero tu stia bene!


sì sto bene :smile:


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ho già risposto qua: http://www.tradimento.net/51-divorz...uo-perdonare?p=1142531&viewfull=1#post1142531 Ciao passante, spero tu stia bene!


ehi ma non ti avevo riconosciuta con la mascherina 


io sto bene, e tu?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è che lui aveva detto alla moglie che usciva a cena solo con me...
> Ma la moglie ha trovato tuo capello nell'alfona...
> Lui ha cercato di dire che io avevo stanato una vecchia compagna di università...dicendo appunto che certi esami del Dams...erano di veterinaria...insomma uno dei soliti casini...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

perché hai cancellato , lothar?


----------



## Sole (7 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ehi ma non ti avevo riconosciuta con la mascherina
> 
> 
> io sto bene, e tu?


Bene dai, tanti casini, tante cose brutte che sono capitate negli ultimi due mesi, ma anche tante cose belle. Finché ci sono quelle si supera tutto!

Un abbraccio grande


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è che lui aveva detto alla moglie che usciva a cena solo con me...
> Ma la moglie ha trovato tuo capello nell'alfona...
> Lui ha cercato di dire che io avevo stanato una vecchia compagna di università...dicendo appunto che certi esami del Dams...erano di veterinaria...insomma uno dei soliti casini...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Insomma un coperchio uscito male dalla fabbrica lothariana...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Colpa tua che mi hai fatto sedere davanti:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Colpa tua che mi hai fatto sedere davanti:mrgreen:


Faceva famiglia no?
Lui papà tu mamma
e io bambino cattivo dietro no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ma per sconfessare la mia cavalleria e mostrare la mia atavica cafonaggine ti dissi...ma cara quello è il posto della suocera eh?


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

certo che avere la coscienza sporca è una brutta cosa perché ,cosa c'era di male  ad uscire anche con un'amica?


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che avere la coscienza sporca è una brutta cosa perché ,cosa c'era di male  ad uscire anche con un'amica?


quoto fortemente ma educata e composta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che avere la coscienza sporca è una brutta cosa perché ,cosa c'era di male ad uscire anche con un'amica?


Beh, il fatto che avessimo appuntamento davanti al Maxim in effetti poteva indurre qualche sospetto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh, il fatto che avessimo appuntamento davanti al Maxim in effetti poteva indurre qualche sospetto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Più che altro Lothar era sicuro che sapevo esattamente dove era il posto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma ti sei vista quando c'è stato l'incontro tra me e lui?

Io che lo chiamo...Invornittoooooooooooooo...pataccaaaaaaaaa...

e lui dall'altra parte della piazza....Vecchio mona sei quiiiii...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> la mia risposta: sì
> Ho risentito il mio ex marito dopo 10 anni e mezzo dal divorzio effettivo (l'ultima volta in cui l'avevo visto, in tribunale)
> dopo tanto odio, la verità è che mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e capire che non lo odio più
> mi ha fatto piacere sentirlo e sentirgli dire che anche se era un amore malato, comunque era amore anche per lui, che gli dispiace enormemente avermi fatta soffrire, che era contento ed emozionato di sentirmi, che sono stata importante e che nonostante tutto il male che c'è stato lui ha comunque tanti ricordi belli di noi due
> ...





Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Quintina, per me sono passati solo 5 anni ed odio ancora ed ancora, odio con ancor più forza e non riesco a non odiarle quella ragazza che si è fatta una vita sulle mie spalle.
> 
> Sono felice per te Quinti, mentre sono triste per me stesso!



se ti va leggi questo http://iltradimento.blogspot.it/. 
Sono confusa...


----------



## Tebe (22 Luglio 2013)

Stasera mi viene da dire che si. Dopo tanti anni si deve perdonare, perchè è una gran fatica portarsi dietro dei rodimenti.

Poi penso alla genitrice e cambio idea.

ma annovero la maggior parte dei tradimenti, in quella fascia che ad un certo punto (prima possibile) uno si deve scrollare da addosso.
Tipo le zecche.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stasera mi viene da dire che si. Dopo tanti anni si deve perdonare,* perchè è una gran fatica portarsi dietro dei rodimenti.
> *
> Poi penso alla genitrice e cambio idea.
> 
> ...



E' una cosa che ho capito da quando mi sono accorta che il fegato 
che rode è il mio e non degli altri ...
Quindi oltre al male subito perchè andare oltre 
non ne vale la pena ...la vita è troppo breve per perdere tempo dietro a rodimenti 
sorridi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' una cosa che ho capito da quando mi sono accorta che il fegato
> che rode è il mio e non degli altri ...
> Quindi oltre al male subito perchè andare oltre
> non ne vale la pena ...la vita è troppo breve per perdere tempo dietro a rodimenti
> sorridi....


Verissimo: ma non è perdonare, è buttarsi il passato alle spalle, seppellirlo sotto una lapide e archiviare il tutto.
Che va benissimo, secondo me, perchè c'è chi gode nel provare risentimento e c'è chi ne viene distrutto.
Io, mi resi conto eoni fa, faccio parte della seconda categoria.
Ma il perdono implica il riazzerare i contatori e riaprire una porta. Quello secondo me non sempre si può fare. Io di quelle porte ho buttato via proprio la chiave, le ho murate e non mi ricordo neppure più dove erano.


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Verissimo: ma non è perdonare, è buttarsi il passato alle spalle, seppellirlo sotto una lapide e archiviare il tutto.
> Che va benissimo, secondo me, perchè c'è chi gode nel provare risentimento e c'è chi ne viene distrutto.
> Io, mi resi conto eoni fa, faccio parte della seconda categoria.
> Ma il perdono implica il riazzerare i contatori e riaprire una porta. *Quello secondo me non sempre si può fare*. Io di quelle porte ho buttato via proprio la chiave, le ho murate e non mi ricordo neppure più dove erano.



Quasi mai. O forse mai del tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Verissimo: ma non è perdonare, è buttarsi il passato alle spalle, seppellirlo sotto una lapide e archiviare il tutto.
> Che va benissimo, secondo me, perchè c'è chi gode nel provare risentimento e c'è chi ne viene distrutto.
> Io, mi resi conto eoni fa, faccio parte della seconda categoria.
> Ma il perdono implica il riazzerare i contatori e riaprire una porta. Quello secondo me non sempre si può fare. Io di quelle porte ho buttato via proprio la chiave, le ho murate e non mi ricordo neppure più dove erano.


Quale porta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quale porta?


di cosa stavamo parlando?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' una cosa che ho capito da quando mi sono accorta che il fegato
> che rode è il mio e non degli altri ...
> Quindi oltre al male subito perchè andare oltre
> non ne vale la pena ...la vita è troppo breve per perdere tempo dietro a rodimenti
> sorridi....


Difficile perdonare e dimenticare quando non hai altro dalla vita...
Invece è facile perdonare e dimenticare se subito la tua mente è occupata da una montagna di cose piacevoli
che ti fanno dimenticare le cose brutte no?

Ehi mela...verde mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Verissimo: ma non è perdonare, è buttarsi il passato alle spalle, *seppellirlo sotto una lapide e archiviare il tutto.*
> Che va benissimo, secondo me, perchè c'è chi gode nel provare risentimento e c'è chi ne viene distrutto.
> Io, mi resi conto eoni fa, faccio parte della seconda categoria.
> Ma il perdono implica il riazzerare i contatori e riaprire una porta. Quello secondo me non sempre si può fare. Io di quelle porte ho buttato via proprio la chiave, le ho murate e non mi ricordo neppure più dove erano.



Sul fatto di buttarsi il passato alle spalle posso essere d'accordo ma 
di seppellirlo no...
perchè dovresti seppellirlo lo tieni lì in  archivio ogni 
tanto lo consulti ma senza per questo  diventarne ossessionata ...


Non implica riazzerare i contatori ma solo aggiungere caratteristica che 
caratterizza :mrgreen: tale personaggio ...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Difficile perdonare e dimenticare quando non hai altro dalla vita...
> Invece è facile perdonare e dimenticare se subito la tua mente è occupata da una montagna di cose piacevoli
> che ti fanno dimenticare le cose brutte no?
> 
> Ehi mela...verde mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Infatti cerco sempre di avere cose piacevoli in mente ...
chi me lo  fa fare di occupare la mia mente a rodermi...

cioè non ho capito...


----------



## Daniele (22 Luglio 2013)

I miei rodimenti verranno ripagati ampiamente quando la persona che dico io avrà compiuto il suo dovere! In quel momento...si sarò una persona libera.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> I miei rodimenti verranno ripagati ampiamente quando la persona che dico io avrà compiuto il suo dovere! In quel momento...si sarò una persona libera.


Ti sei consegnato prigioniero alla persona che dici di odiare e che non ha nessuna intenzione di essere tua carceriera. Guarda che la porta è aperta e puoi uscire!


----------



## Daniele (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei consegnato prigioniero alla persona che dici di odiare e che non ha nessuna intenzione di essere tua carceriera. Guarda che la porta è aperta e puoi uscire!


Brunetta, tu sottovaluti quello che ho pensato io...io con chi ha tentato di farmi fuori sono vendicativo fino al limite e no c'è nulla che può fermarmi da questo proposito, l'ho giurato a me stesso ed ogni promessa è debito.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brunetta, tu sottovaluti quello che ho pensato io...io con chi ha tentato di farmi fuori sono vendicativo fino al limite e no c'è nulla che può fermarmi da questo proposito, l'ho giurato a me stesso ed ogni promessa è debito.



Daniele: perdona!!!!!!!!!!


Non sai quanto è bello e liberatorio perdonare!!!!!



peace & love




PERDONA!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brunetta, tu sottovaluti quello che ho pensato io...io con chi ha tentato di farmi fuori sono vendicativo fino al limite e no c'è nulla che può fermarmi da questo proposito, l'ho giurato a me stesso ed ogni promessa è debito.


Fai male solo a te (e un po' a noi :mrgreen


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele: perdona!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Non sai quanto è bello e liberatorio perdonare!!!!!
> ...


[video=youtube;QhraOmt5bRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhraOmt5bRs[/video]


----------



## Innominata (24 Luglio 2013)

Mi pare che qualcuno abbia usato qui il termine "pacificazione", a me piace mololto, e lo preferisco a "perdono" che (anche questo e' stato notato) somiglia un po' a un'elargizione benedicente. Nel perdono io sento un po' di ambiguita'! Gli elargitori sono pallosi e si solleticano con una gerarchia. Il perdono purtroppo spesso suggerisce questa gerarchia. Invece pacificarsi e' farsi un regalo reciproco, una promessa amorevole, reciproca. Mi piace di più !


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> I miei rodimenti verranno ripagati ampiamente quando la persona che dico io avrà compiuto il suo dovere! In quel momento...si sarò una persona libera.


Buttati sotto un treno e sarai libero anche prima.



(Leda: questa è una provocazione)


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' una cosa che ho capito da quando mi sono accorta che il fegato
> che rode è il mio e non degli altri ...
> Quindi oltre al male subito perchè andare oltre
> non ne vale la pena ...la vita è troppo breve per perdere tempo dietro a rodimenti
> sorridi....


infatti.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Difficile perdonare e dimenticare quando non hai altro dalla vita...
> Invece è facile perdonare e dimenticare se subito la tua mente è occupata da una montagna di cose piacevoli
> che ti fanno dimenticare le cose brutte no?
> 
> Ehi mela...verde mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se posso ti do un verde.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2013)

Pacificazione, perdono, non perdono, rodimenti.
Ho perdonato la genitrice ma non mi sono pacificata con lei.
Ho perdonato e mi sono pacificata con Mattia.
Non ho perdonato il tradimento del mio ex giappo, ma non mi sono nemmeno pacificata ma nemmeno rodo. E' il nulla. Come per sbri. Chiave buttata.
Non ho perdonato e nessuna intenzione di farlo, una delle mogli di mio padre ma sono "pacificata" con lei.
Insomma...mille sfumature anche qui.
Mi sta venendo mal di testa


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2013)

Io mi pacificherei e perdonerei volentieri mio padre, il problema è che continua a farmi del male, ergo le cose da perdonare si accumulano peggio del bucato 

La memoria che passa lontana aiuta tantissimo a perdonare/pacificare.


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buttati sotto un treno e sarai libero anche prima.
> 
> 
> 
> *(Leda: questa è una provocazione)*



OMG, sono finita!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io mi pacificherei e perdonerei volentieri mio padre, il problema è che continua a farmi del male, ergo le cose da perdonare si accumulano peggio del bucato
> 
> La memoria che passa lontana aiuta tantissimo a perdonare/pacificare.


Hai mai pensato che forse tuo padre non sente il male che compie?
Da quel poco che ho capito di lui, anche lui è un uomo non stupido, ma che obbedisce a ferre logiche solo sue.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che forse tuo padre non sente il male che compie?
> Da quel poco che ho capito di lui, anche lui è un uomo non stupido, ma che obbedisce a ferre logiche solo sue.



Sì, l'ho pensato.
So che lui si ri-racconta la realtà storcendola, cambiandola radicalmente addirittura, credendoci fermamente.
So -credo- che lo faccia per non dover riconoscere i suoi sbagli, perchè gli farebbe troppo male, o perchè non può accettare di non essere nel giusto.

Credo del resto, da sempre, che nessuno vada in giro ghignando compiaciuto "oh quanto sono cattivo che meraviglia uahahahahah". Tutti sono convinti di essere buoni in fondo.

Ma questo indica solo che non è in grado di migliorare, che non vuole migliorare, per tutta una serie di ragioni.
E', per questo motivo, una persona pericolosa per me. E' una persona che non smetterà mai di farmi del male.
E' una persona che compie azioni molto cattive.

Vorrei potermene allontanare.

Solo allora potrei smettere di sentire questo profondissimo senso di disgusto fisico, questa nausea che mi coglie quando anche sono solo in sua presenza.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho pensato.
> So che lui si ri-racconta la realtà storcendola, cambiandola radicalmente addirittura, credendoci fermamente.
> So -credo- che lo faccia per non dover riconoscere i suoi sbagli, perchè gli farebbe troppo male, o perchè non può accettare di non essere nel giusto.
> 
> ...


Tu sai quanto io ammiri tuo padre per dove è arrivato e per quello che ha realizzato partendo dal nulla.
Non è affatto un signor nessuno.
Per potertene allontanare devi sfuggire al suo potere economico.

Nella mia vita ho visto come lui, che nessuno può portarmi via le cose che ho realizzato con le mie forze e con il sudore della mia fronte, se invece ste cose le devo a regalie di parenti e amici...io sarò sempre nella condizione dell'animale domestico...e non ci sto dentro.

Ma pensa alle figlie che non hanno potuto vivere un certo benessere perchè figlie di semplici operai, pensa a quelle che si sono fatti gli studi universitari facendo le cameriere, le pulizie negli hotel ecc..ecc..ecc...

Quello che mi stupisce di tuo padre è che è un uomo che se volesse potrebbe godersi la vita...specie ora che è nell'autunno no?

Invece...eh...si blocca su cose....

Probabilmente lui oggi sarebbe un uomo tutto diverso se avesse avuto al suo fianco una donna diversa, e lo stesso tua madre sarebbe diversa se avesse avuto al suo fianco un uomo diverso...

Secondo me quell'uomo si dice...si si si si tutti mi odiano, ma intanto gli fanno comodo i miei soldi e il mio sapere.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sai quanto io ammiri tuo padre per dove è arrivato e per quello che ha realizzato partendo dal nulla.
> Non è affatto un signor nessuno.
> Per potertene allontanare devi sfuggire al suo potere economico.
> 
> ...


Mio padre è un uomo solo come un cane.
Disprezzato, odiato, trattato con deferenza solo dalle persone sulle quali ha potere.
Un uomo forte coi deboli, e debole coi forti.

E' una persona estremamente sola, e ne soffre moltissimo. Sente perfettamente il grande fallimento della sua vita familiare (solo che non se ne vuole prendere neppure la pur minima responsabilità, è tutta colpa degli altri).
Non è per nulla soddisfatto della sua vita.

Anche sul lavoro, al di là dell'innegabile successo in molte cose, in altre, cui teneva moltissimo, risulta perdente perchè si sono demolite sotto le sue mani per la sua incapacità di interagire con le persone.

Una persona così, non la considero di successo.
Considero di successo chi è soddisfatto della sua vita, al di là della portata degli obiettivi raggiunti.
Mio padre è, alla luce di come lui stesso considera la sua vita, uno dei più tristi perdenti.

E lo è perchè non è stato minimamente in grado di mettersi in discussione. Mai, neppure per la più piccola cosa.

Sì, forse le cose sarebbero state diverse con una donna diversa.
Sarebbero state diverse anche con una piccolissima disponibilità da parte sua verso il mondo esterno.

Invece, mio padre ragiona esclusivamente su rapporti di potere, solo quello capisce. 

E la sua vita, ne è il risultato.

Sul discorso del benessere economico, certo è bello averlo. Non l'ho mai negato e ne ho sempre ringraziato ampiamente (anche perchè se non ringraziavo ampiamente ed umilmente erano cazzi amari).
Tuttavia, ho avuto la proibizione di lavorare per mantenermi all'epoca, dovendo cmq prostrarmi per ringraziare della fortuna che avevo.

Non mi sarebbe piaciuto essere così povera e disastrata da non poter studiare.
Ma dover lavorare per studiare, e però tornare la sera a casa col desiderio di abbracciare mio padre invece che con la paura e il disgusto, l'avrei preferito.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mio padre è un uomo solo come un cane.
> Disprezzato, odiato, trattato con deferenza solo dalle persone sulle quali ha potere.
> *Un uomo forte coi deboli, e debole coi forti.
> *
> ...


Questo è molto triste. Comunque "uomo di successo" non vuol dir nulla, di per sè. Chi è soddisfatto di tutti gli aspetti della propria esistenza non ragiona manco in quei termini, in media.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mio padre è un uomo solo come un cane.
> Disprezzato, odiato, trattato con deferenza solo dalle persone sulle quali ha potere.
> Un uomo forte coi deboli, e debole coi forti.
> 
> ...


Ti riveli sempre più una donna straordinaria.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è molto triste. *Comunque "uomo di successo" non vuol dir nulla, di per sè*. Chi è soddisfatto di tutti gli aspetti della propria esistenza non ragiona manco in quei termini, in media.



Concordo.
Dicevo quello.

Invece, nel momento in cui io sia soddisfatta in tutti gli aspetti della mia esistenza, mi riterrei una donna di successo nella vita.


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti riveli sempre più una donna straordinaria.


Lo penso anch'io. Lo smeraldo ci vorrebbe vero, in casi come questi.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti riveli sempre più una donna straordinaria.



Non capisco perchè, ma ti ringrazio comunque, i complimenti fanno sempre piacere


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mio padre è un uomo solo come un cane.
> Disprezzato, odiato, trattato con deferenza solo dalle persone sulle quali ha potere.
> Un uomo forte coi deboli, e debole coi forti.
> 
> ...


Eppure sento che un giorno andrò a bere una birra con quest'uomo....esordendo...senti t....t....tony!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Tua figlia è un figone da paura...

E lui mi dirà...ma ne sei convinto conte?

Pensa che una volta ho rimediato un dito medio da mia figlia...perchè le ho detto...basta chiamarmi papino...voglio rispetto...da oggi mi dirai Padre...Padre...fammi la ricarica del cellulare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Dicevo quello.
> 
> Invece, nel momento in cui io sia soddisfatta in tutti gli aspetti della mia esistenza, mi riterrei una donna di successo nella vita.


Se io fossi soddisfatto di tutto non penserei neanche a cosa sono in termini di successo, francamente. Manco ci penso adesso per la verità.


----------

